# Let it snow! let it snow! ...maybe not #5689532 Driveler



## SnowHunter (Dec 21, 2016)

And here we go again 


Crud. I forgot how to post a video


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2016)

Embed it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2016)

Go to share, embed, highlight url, copy, paste in post.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 21, 2016)

Snowy ' s gotten rusty on us.


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 21, 2016)

It won't let me from my phone, dagnabit! Waaahhh!


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 21, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Snowy ' s gotten rusty on us.



WD40 ain't even gonna work


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 21, 2016)

Good to see you back posting, Snowy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2016)

SnowHunter said:


> WD40 ain't even gonna work



Try some duck tape.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2016)

I know Schmoo, I have never figured out to embed a video from my phone.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2016)

Maybe a Mod or Admin will push some buttons for us.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 21, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Maybe a Mod or Admin will push some buttons for us.



My cell phone still has a rotary dial on it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> My cell phone still has a rotary dial on it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 21, 2016)

*Merry Christmas Driveler # 218*


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 21, 2016)

Real trees or artificial ones. Got to say we have a store bought one this year, but going out and cutting a tree with the kids use to be my favorite thing about the season. and then I set one on fire one day and it scared me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2016)

BO$$ = firebug


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 21, 2016)

Boss is addicted to destructive fire.
I don't know why


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 21, 2016)

That was my very first driveler post.
Please, hold your applause


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2016)

TopherAndTick said:


> That was my very first driveler post.
> Please, hold your applause



Calm down folks....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 21, 2016)

TopherAndTick said:


> That was my very first driveler post.
> Please, hold your applause



I'm turning back flips. Welcome billy.


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 21, 2016)

Thanks Mrs H!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 21, 2016)

Home again.   Drug off to a Christmas Party not of my choosing.

howdy TnT


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 21, 2016)

Christmas parties can be one extreme or another. 
Been to epic fun parties. 
Been to terrible ones.

But I see no more in my future.  So I'm good with that.


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 21, 2016)

How Dee


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 21, 2016)

Snowbabe is still the QUEEN !!!! !


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 21, 2016)

Best of my recollection, Nicole/Snowbabe was the originator of the "Driveler" several years ago !!!   She's a class act and very much missed 'round here !!!  Love ya babe, stawkstawkstawk  . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 21, 2016)

Got 2,tu,to,two,too Drivelers going . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 21, 2016)

Been up all day, gotta crash . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 22, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got 2,tu,to,two,too Drivelers going . .



And there is only one driveler up this morning.  But he is brewing coffee because that is what the doc ordered


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 22, 2016)

I'm up with you now Gobble. Thank you kindly.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 22, 2016)

Good Morning and Happy Thursday to you Gobblin and Moonbro.  It sure looks mighty lonely in here for now.  Hopefully, the rest of the Driveler crew will be along shortly and get this party started.

Thanks for the coffee as I surely need some to help get these sleep monsters out of my eyes.  I actually got some much needed sleep last night and it helped make up for the sleep that I didn't night before last.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 22, 2016)

morning moon

EE recovered from the road rage?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 22, 2016)

What the? What happened to Snowy's Driveler???


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 22, 2016)

Morning EE. Today is my Friday. We got two drivelers running?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 22, 2016)

OK, nevermind. Folks got lost on some fake driveler instead of postin on this one. Da real thang..


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 22, 2016)

Mornin, why we got 2 drivelers?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 22, 2016)

Mornin to those in this driveler two.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 22, 2016)

Morning Miggy ,EE and Chief.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 22, 2016)

Morning kids


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 22, 2016)

I got Granpa duty today.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 22, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I got Granpa duty today.



At least you will get to relax!


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 22, 2016)

Hey yall


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 22, 2016)

This thing is a creeping along.
Two days to turn the first page


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 22, 2016)

But I go it done.

Now I'll go back to work


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 22, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> At least you will get to relax!



Yeah, uh huh!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 22, 2016)

awesome sauce


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 22, 2016)

TopherAndTick said:


> But I go it done.
> 
> Now I'll go back to work



Well TnT your efforts won't go unnoticed


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 22, 2016)

Chief, spoil 'em


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 22, 2016)

03,  you at the park?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 22, 2016)

buttermilk biscuits in the oven


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 22, 2016)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 10 (3 members and 7 guests)

we are being followed


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 22, 2016)

TnT's light is on but his is not here?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 22, 2016)

mercy....


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 22, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief, spoil 'em



We have fun....until diaper time.  

Unfortunately, he's getting to that age where his little hand is going to need to get popped to learn what "NO" means. For his own good, obviously.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 22, 2016)

"Calling all lost soul drivelers" is what attracted me to this crowd.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 22, 2016)

I'm gonna delete this one. Snowy needs to put a smiley on hers. I'm gonna be so lost if'n she don't.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 22, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm gonna delete this one. Snowy needs to put a smiley on hers. I'm gonna be so lost if'n she don't.



Going to need a Mod or Admin probably, no telling when she comes back. She done forgot how.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 22, 2016)

where am i?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 22, 2016)

where am i?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 22, 2016)

Well now, welcome back, Snow. You`ve been away too long, especially for one of the original bunch.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 22, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm gonna delete this one. Snowy needs to put a smiley on hers. I'm gonna be so lost if'n she don't.



An admin could merge them.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 22, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> An admin could merge them.





Just done it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 22, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Just done it.



Awesome, thanks Nic.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 22, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Just done it.



You da man! Thanks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 22, 2016)

I'm gettin off easy so far, Everett is sleeping like a baby.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 22, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm gettin off easy so far, Everett is sleeping like a baby.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 22, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Daughter told me he didn't go to sleep until 2:00 am. Then woke up at 5:00am for a bottle. She's going to have a long day at work today.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 22, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Daughter told me he didn't go to sleep until 2:00 am. Then woke up at 5:00am for a bottle. She's going to have a long day at work today.



Bless her heart. Your gonna have it made today.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 22, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bless her heart. Your gonna have it made today.



Looks that way. She also told me that Daddy's mom(other grandma) is picking him up about 1:30 this afternoon.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 22, 2016)

Ya`ll are better folks than I am. I finally did learn how to feed baby food, but to this day I have never changed a diaper in my life. Just couldn`t do it. And like my Grandfathers before me, I won`t ever.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 22, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll are better folks than I am. I finally did learn how to feed baby food, but to this day I have never changed a diaper in my life. Just couldn`t do it. And like my Grandfathers before me, I won`t ever.



But you'll wrestle a rattlesnake. GO FIGURE.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 22, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll are better folks than I am. I finally did learn how to feed baby food, but to this day I have never changed a diaper in my life. Just couldn`t do it. And like my Grandfathers before me, I won`t ever.



You say that now.    But your time might be coming.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 22, 2016)

Just in case we forget this is driveler #218


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 22, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll are better folks than I am. I finally did learn how to feed baby food, but to this day I have never changed a diaper in my life. Just couldn`t do it. And like my Grandfathers before me, I won`t ever.



I'm not going to say better, just that I was very hands on with mine. I think it ran in my family before me with the menfolk too. 

Now, just to be clear....baby butt wipin ain't my forte.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 22, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Just in case we forget this is driveler #218



I almost forgot.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2016)

Drive by, got pepper jelly to make today and gifts to wrap.
Now to get Snowsista back in here more often......... hhhmmmm........
Later ya'll!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 22, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Drive by, got pepper jelly to make today and gifts to wrap.
> Now to get Snowsista back in here more often......... hhhmmmm........
> Later ya'll!



Did someone say peppa jelly?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 22, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> But you'll wrestle a rattlesnake. GO FIGURE.



And drink a swaller of deer blood, kiss a gator between the eyes, eat roasted bobcat, skin and clean every critter and fish out there, and all kinds of crazy stuff, but I can`t handle them diapers.



gobbleinwoods said:


> You say that now.    But your time might be coming.




I`m willing to bet that I won`t. Up to 6 figures...


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 22, 2016)

Good morning


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 22, 2016)

Got a little to do today ttyl


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 22, 2016)

Just loaded a rack of wood in the truck to bring to the abode.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 22, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Just loaded a rack of wood in the truck to bring to the abode.



It's gonna 68 here Christmas Day.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 22, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's gonna 68 here Christmas Day.



And you closed the pool.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 22, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's gonna 68 here Christmas Day.





I`ve banned people for less celebrations than that.  

Hopefully the earth will shift and it will be 20....below.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 22, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve banned people for less celebrations than that.
> 
> Hopefully the earth will shift and it will be 20....below.



That is good to know


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 22, 2016)

20 below ?

I am ready


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 22, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve banned people for less celebrations than that.
> 
> Hopefully the earth will shift and it will be 20....below.





gobbleinwoods said:


> That is good to know


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 22, 2016)

Ok, Everett finally woke up a while ago. That boy was soaked  changed, dressed, and fed. Hope his other grandma gets here before he poops.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 22, 2016)

Otherwise, he'll be danglin by the ankle in the Showa.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 22, 2016)

I reckon I could be a lil more humane and douse him off in da laundry tub.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 22, 2016)

Jag's got him for now, that always makes for some good entertainment.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Did someone say peppa jelly?


yep, brother in love requested a jar of hot, so I am obliging him for Christmas.......... it's simmering now.


Nicodemus said:


> I`ve banned people for less celebrations than that.
> 
> Hopefully the earth will shift and it will be 20....below.


 with snow!!!


Jeff C. said:


> Jag's got him for now, that always makes for some good entertainment.


pics appreciated!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 22, 2016)

Keebs said:


> yep, brother in love requested a jar of hot, so I am obliging him for Christmas.......... it's simmering now.
> 
> with snow!!!
> 
> pics appreciated!



Everything was going great, he was feeding him and Everett just started balling.  I thought maybe he bit his tongue, he's got a couple teef now.

Anyway, tried some different food to no avail. Started rubbing his eyes and realized he was ready for a nap, not food. Changed him, sat down in lazy boy with him, and in about 1 minute he was out like a light. 

I'z a lil rusty.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 22, 2016)

Jaw miss me?


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 22, 2016)

Sup y'all?  it's good to be back with you bunch of crazy people 

Ain't no place better!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 22, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Jaw miss me?



Of course, bloodbro.



SnowHunter said:


> Sup y'all?  it's good to be back with you bunch of crazy people
> 
> Ain't no place better!



Heard dat Schmoo, but it ain't like it was. Used to be hard to just keep up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 22, 2016)

Other Grandma was sposed to be here after 1:00.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 22, 2016)

Howdy folks. Trying to get finished up at work. It's my Friday!! You been out shopping for a new phone Bloodbro?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 22, 2016)

Heck with that video/song.....idiot cut it off before it was done.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 22, 2016)

That brings back a lot of memories Jeff! We saw them at the Savanah civic center in the late 70's. I heard it on the X.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 22, 2016)

Just woke up, that's what I get for staying up all day and half the night.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 22, 2016)

Think I'm gonna cut out early. Today my Friday!


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 22, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Of course, bloodbro.
> 
> 
> 
> Heard dat Schmoo, but it ain't like it was. Used to be hard to just keep up.


I'm glad it's slowed down, I'd never keep up these days otherwise  I'm slow and rusty hehe


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 22, 2016)

Mine too Mrs. H!! I can't cut for the hut just yet, but it's getting closer! Evening Quackbro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 22, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> That brings back a lot of memories Jeff! We saw them at the Savanah civic center in the late 70's. I heard it on the X.



Yessir, that one sucked though. The Irishman cut it off too early at the end.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Just woke up, that's what I get for staying up all day and half the night.



Figured you'd be sleepin in. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Think I'm gonna cut out early. Today my Friday!



TaTa! 



SnowHunter said:


> I'm glad it's slowed down, I'd never keep up these days otherwise  I'm slow and rusty hehe



Schmoo gettin old.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2016)

SnowHunter said:


> Sup y'all?  it's good to be back with you bunch of crazy people
> 
> Ain't no place better!


 Hey Sista!!  Welcome Home!!

5 1/2 pints cooling, house smells amazing!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 22, 2016)

Other grandma finally picked Everett up.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 22, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Other grandma finally picked Everett up.





"Other Grandma" tricked my Chiefbro !! !


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 22, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Other grandma finally picked Everett up.






That tickles me, Dawn had a "Nanaw," and a "Other Nanaw!!"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 22, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> My cell phone still has a rotary dial on it.



Idjit


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 22, 2016)

The boy suckered me into purchasing a 200$ pair of boots.... I didn't even realize what was going on until we were back in the truck.... I'm raising the next Bernie Madoff!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 22, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> The boy suckered me into purchasing a 200$ pair of boots.... I didn't even realize what was going on until we were back in the truck.... I'm raising the next Bernie Madoff!





I`m in need of a new pair of snake boots, since my 30 year old pair is just about shot. I`m sticking to brand loyalty and getting these. Chippewa has been might good to me. If the last as long as my present ones, it will be the last pair I ever buy.

http://www.sheplers.com/Chippewa-Io...50F54&ef_id=WFw6BwAAAePtkZbr:20161222203935:s


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 22, 2016)

And on that note, I`m headed to a deer stand.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 22, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m in need of a new pair of snake boots, since my 30 year old pair is just about shot. I`m sticking to brand loyalty and getting these. Chippewa has been might good to me. If the last as long as my present ones, it will be the last pair I ever buy.
> 
> http://www.sheplers.com/Chippewa-Io...50F54&ef_id=WFw6BwAAAePtkZbr:20161222203935:s


That's a quality boot.... 30 years = a lot of miles!
Good luck in the stand!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 22, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> And on that note, I`m headed to a deer stand.





Get 'em bro !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 22, 2016)

Evening Mil


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 22, 2016)

Evening Bloodbro and Quackbro. You got to work tonight Quack? How bout you Blood?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 22, 2016)

SnowHunter said:


> Sup y'all?  it's good to be back with you bunch of crazy people
> 
> Ain't no place better!



Snowy just don't be a stranger so the newbies get to know you 



Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Bloodbro and Quackbro. You got to work tonight Quack? How bout you Blood?



evening moonbro


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 22, 2016)

Hey Gobble. You off till after Christmas? I'm marked off till the 3rd. Warm as it's going to be I probably need to be fishing instead of deer hunting!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 22, 2016)

Jolly Rancher and a Baileys laced cup of coffee


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 22, 2016)

Going to grill some big ole wild caught NC skrimps that our friends bring us every deer season. May have a BLD in the process.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 22, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Going to grill some big ole wild caught NC skrimps that our friends bring us every deer season. May have a BLD in the process.



Sounds good Moon.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 22, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Going to grill some big ole wild caught NC skrimps that our friends bring us every deer season. May have a BLD in the process.



Are you kidding me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 22, 2016)

I got the Christmas spirit this year. H22 is a happy camper. He said last year was miserable. I didn't realize it was that bad.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 22, 2016)

yep moon, I am off until Christmas


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 22, 2016)

Back in the day when my 90 year old Diddy knew what was going on he loved this one.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 22, 2016)

Skrimp Alfredo...


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 22, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Skrimp Alfredo...



Blood done gone gourmet on us!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 22, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Blood done gone gourmet on us!



It's all out of a box Jiff


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 22, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> It's all out of a box Jiff



Got any to go plates?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> And on that note, I`m headed to a deer stand.


Good luck........... ok, so I'm late with it, blame it on da *stuff*......


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I got the Christmas spirit this year. H22 is a happy camper. He said last year was miserable. I didn't realize it was that bad.


The dogs didn't take to me singing Christmas songs earlier............


blood on the ground said:


> Skrimp Alfredo...


I don't know you any more..............
Back to work for half a day tomorrow.......... see ya'll then......




LONG LIVE THE DRIVELER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I Love You Folks!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 22, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Good luck........... ok, so I'm late with it, blame it on da *stuff*......
> 
> The dogs didn't take to me singing Christmas songs earlier............
> 
> ...




Thanks. I only saw a spike this evening, but The Redhead saw 5 does and an average size 8 point. She`s got her heart set on a big buck she keeps seeing but can`t get a shot on, so she passed.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 23, 2016)

Morning. Anybody home?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 23, 2016)

*Skrimps here too Bloodbro.*

Grilt these.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 23, 2016)

Dang Moonbro, it looks like you have been lonely in here all by yourself and of course them good looking skrimps.  You and Blood have been running a tight race on these seafood meals in the past few days.  I have gained a few pounds just by looking at all of this good food!!!! 

I slept an extra hour or so this morning so hopefully the day will ease by with no unexpected problems.

I will get to spend tomorrow here in Augusta with my Daughter and Son-In-Law.  

Yesterday, I drove to Wrens and ate lunch at Peggy's Restaurant and that food was so GOOD that my tongue was still slapping my face two hours later while I was riding back home!!!!  That is some of the best food on this planet.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 23, 2016)

moon and EE glad to see both of you vertical this morning.  Chilly this morning but coffee will warm me up.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 23, 2016)

Good Morning Gobblin.  I was hoping that you and your coffee truck would show up soon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2016)

Mornin gobblein, Moon, EE


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 23, 2016)

howdy Chief,   did you have to use the shower last night?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> howdy Chief,   did you have to use the shower last night?



Morning gobblein, no sir other grandma finally came and got him.....fresh and clean.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 23, 2016)

Morning kids


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 23, 2016)

Good Morning Chief and Blood.

Hope all of you have a good day as I am headed for the country in a couple of minutes.  I know it is late BUT I can still do some things up there that I need to get done.  Catch back up tonight.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 23, 2016)

Mornin!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 23, 2016)

Mernin errybody. 

Hit my deadlines for the week by noon yesterday, all jobs delivered, invoiced and paid. Time to kick back and do some goodie deliveries to clients today and coast into the weekend. 

Hope all of my friends on here have a very safe and Merry Christmas.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 23, 2016)

Morning EE,Gobble,Blood,Miggy,Jeff and Mrs. H. Got a crowd coming Christmas Eve. Our little friends and family get together. Need to get busy. Ttyl


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2016)

Today is my Friday.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 23, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Today is my Friday.



Idjit coonaxe.......


----------



## Keebs (Dec 23, 2016)

1/2 Day here, ending with a grilled steak, baked tater, salat & sweet tea! Oh and Christmas goodies our AD's wife sends!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 23, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning EE,Gobble,Blood,Miggy,Jeff and Mrs. H. Got a crowd coming Christmas Eve. Our little friends and family get together. Need to get busy. Ttyl



Moonie aint GON let no grass grow underneath his feets.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 23, 2016)

Keebs said:


> 1/2 Day here, ending with a grilled steak, baked tater, salat & sweet tea! Oh and Christmas goodies our AD's wife sends!



All day here. I have nothing to do.
Gonna go to the bank and maybe to Michael's to get wrapping paper for next year. Hope it's on sale.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Idjit coonaxe.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> All day here. I have nothing to do.
> Gonna go to the bank and maybe to Michael's to get wrapping paper for next year. Hope it's on sale.



I just got through cleaning kitchen cabinet doors with furniture polish, started on them yesterday.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 23, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I just got through cleaning kitchen cabinet doors with furniture polish, started on them yesterday.



I MIGHT  go out to the camper and make up the bed that somebody slept in last weekend and didn't make up.  I aint calling names, but it's really not like them to leave it like that.  That's bout all the cleaning I'm GON do today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I MIGHT  go out to the camper and make up the bed that somebody slept in last weekend and didn't make up.  I aint calling names, but it's really not like them to leave it like that.  That's bout all the cleaning I'm GON do today.



Yeah, I noticed you been a lil slack round here lately too. 

:vacuum smiley:


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 23, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah, I noticed you been a lil slack round here lately too.
> 
> :vacuum smiley:



 I call it the "lived in" look. Juss want everybody to feel comfy and at home in here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I call it the "lived in" look. Juss want everybody to feel comfy and at home in here.



I'z still in my pojamas.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 23, 2016)

Headed to the county line .. we need more liquor and beer!


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 23, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Headed to the county line .. we need more liquor and beer!



As of last week, you can buy in our county on Sundy now. I shed a tear, ain't going to lie.


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 23, 2016)

Mandi, Nikki, Durlee....................my what a crowd!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 23, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I'z still in my pojamas.


Pics or it didn't happen. 


Patriot44 said:


> As of last week, you can buy in our county on Sundy now. I shed a tear, ain't going to lie.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 23, 2016)

Patriot44 said:


> As of last week, you can buy in our county on Sundy now. I shed a tear, ain't going to lie.



And with good reason... I totally understand someone being a little emotional about such a thing! Congratulations!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 23, 2016)

Ahhhhh I remember when in Daytona discovering the liquor store that opened at 7AM on Sunday morning.   Good times.


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 23, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> And with good reason... I totally understand someone being a little emotional about such a thing! Congratulations!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 23, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Ahhhhh I remember when in Daytona discovering the liquor store that opened at 7AM on Sunday morning.   Good times.





Patriot44 said:


>



 Merry Christmas bro's


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 23, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir, that one sucked though. The Irishman cut it off too early at the end.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, I had to get glasses 


Keebs said:


> Hey Sista!!  Welcome Home!!
> 
> 5 1/2 pints cooling, house smells amazing!


 thanks Sista!   oh I bet it did! I gotta do Apple butter tonight. Nom nom nom



gobbleinwoods said:


> Snowy just don't be a stranger so the newbies get to know you
> 
> 
> 
> evening moonbro


 I'll try and get back here often! As long as that dirty 4 letter word doesn't get in the way! Sheesh, they think I'm actually supposed to work while I'm at work 



lagrangedave said:


> Mandi, Nikki, Durlee....................my what a crowd!!!!!!


 hey Dave!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 23, 2016)

Morning LD and SnowHunter.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 23, 2016)

Anybody got some motivation pills?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 23, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Anybody got some motivation pills?



Find you some Adderal G .... That'll get you steppin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 23, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Find you some Adderal G .... That'll get you steppin



What tree in these here woods dispenses them?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 23, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> What tree in these here woods dispenses them?



Ain't sure


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 23, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Anybody got some motivation pills?





Eat 5 or 6 green pears, straight from the tree. That`ll motivate you like nothing else will.....


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 23, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Eat 5 or 6 green pears, straight from the tree. That`ll motivate you like nothing else will.....



   A big bait of fresh mulberries might be even more effective.


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 23, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning LD and SnowHunter.


Morning Moon! 


gobbleinwoods said:


> Anybody got some motivation pills?


Nope. I'm thoroughly unmotivated to do anything glossy 


Nicodemus said:


> Eat 5 or 6 green pears, straight from the tree. That`ll motivate you like nothing else will.....


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 23, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Eat 5 or 6 green pears, straight from the tree. That`ll motivate you like nothing else will.....





NCHillbilly said:


> A big bait of fresh mulberries might be even more effective.



That's serious motivation!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 23, 2016)

May need to keep a big wedge of red rind hoop cheese around to taper off the motivation.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 23, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Eat 5 or 6 green pears, straight from the tree. That`ll motivate you like nothing else will.....





NCHillbilly said:


> A big bait of fresh mulberries might be even more effective.



With help from friends like the two of you, who needs enemas



I mean enemies.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 23, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> With help from friends like the two of you, who needs enemas
> 
> 
> 
> I mean enemies.





Another helpful hint...before investing in them pears or mulberries, swing by Sam`s Club. They sell strikin` paper in bulk quantities.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> With help from friends like the two of you, who needs enemas
> 
> 
> 
> I mean enemies.



   


I knew that was coming from you before I ever finished reading it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 23, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Another helpful hint...before investing in them pears or mulberries, swing by Sam`s Club. They sell strikin` paper in bulk quantities.



The mountain laurel leaves do look a little slick.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 23, 2016)

Morning Youngins. I got to go.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 23, 2016)

Howdy Charlie. Come back and sit a spell.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 23, 2016)

Hope everyone here has a safe and wonderful Christmas God bless


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 23, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> The mountain laurel leaves do look a little slick.



They work fine after you poke a hole in them!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 23, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> All day here. I have nothing to do.
> Gonna go to the bank and maybe to Michael's to get wrapping paper for next year. Hope it's on sale.


Ain't no mo shoppin for me!


lagrangedave said:


> Mandi, Nikki, Durlee....................my what a crowd!!!!!!


 Hiya Dave!


SnowHunter said:


> Dude, I had to get glasses
> thanks Sista!   oh I bet it did! I gotta do Apple butter tonight. Nom nom nom
> 
> I'll try and get back here often! As long as that dirty 4 letter word doesn't get in the way! Sheesh, they think I'm actually supposed to work while I'm at work
> ...


I may try some apple jelly myself, don't have the apples for the butter!


bigelow said:


> Hope everyone here has a safe and wonderful Christmas God bless


 Back at cha!

Later Ya'll, .................. Merry Christmas one & all!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 23, 2016)

Turned into a beautiful afternoon! Tidying up back porch for tomorrow nights gathering. Me, Mrs. R our son and his girl friend are going to ride up to the Rock Ranch tonight and take in the lights. We have been before and it is something to see.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 23, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> They work fine after you poke a hole in them!



With the voice of experience like that I will just take your word as gospel.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 23, 2016)

Afternoon friends !!  Merry Christmas to ya !!


Headed in next 3 nights.  BIG MONEY !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 23, 2016)

Evening Quackbro and Gobble.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2016)

Hey Moon and Quack, afternoon.

Question.....

I've got a spot on my back just below my shoulder blade that for the past several days it has intermittently tingled really weird. Doesn't really hurt or itch, but kind of aggravates me, then it will just quit. Might not do it until the next day, and then maybe 3 or 4 times a day.

It's got to be nerve related, I've never had anything like it. Also, I have no rash or anything.

Just wondering if it could possibly be a precursor to a shingle outbreak?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2016)

Dang, guess I missed em.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 23, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Moon and Quack, afternoon.
> 
> Question.....
> 
> ...





Kinda sounds like it to me bro, have it checked out.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 23, 2016)

Home alone ....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 23, 2016)

The shingles outbreak I know about started out looking like a spider bite and then sort of spread for a day or two then BAM!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 23, 2016)

howdy blood


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 23, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> howdy blood



Evening GW


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2016)

Evenin Blood, Gobblein......just chillaxin!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 23, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin Blood, Gobblein......just chillaxin!



Been a busy day ... Left the house at 5:30 this morning and just now rolling in!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 23, 2016)

Ya'll hava great evening/weekend !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Been a busy day ... Left the house at 5:30 this morning and just now rolling in!



You'll be out shortly. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll hava great evening/weekend !!!



Have a good one Quackbro.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 23, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> You'll be out shortly.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good one Quackbro.



Probably so Jeff! 

Work safe MIL!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 23, 2016)

Why did that capitalize mil , MIL ,Meal


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 23, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Why did that capitalize mil , MIL ,Meal



'cause your missing your MIL?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 23, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 'cause your missing your MIL?



Totally nailed it! .... Idjit!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2016)

Stoopid phones know abbrev. and put them where they want to.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 23, 2016)

Just got back home. It sure sounds like it Jeff. Have you ever had the chicken pox?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Just got back home. It sure sounds like it Jeff. Have you ever had the chicken pox?



Yep, sure have Moon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 23, 2016)

Then you have the virus in your system. I had em in grammar school. Shingles showed up just before thanksgiving. I'm 60 now be 61 in March. Bad ju ju!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2016)

Think we'll ride over to the Speedway and show Everett the Christmas lights.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2016)

Holler later.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 23, 2016)

Before the avalanche of well wishes and happy Christmas stuff starts ... I would like to say that I'm so glad I found this forum and the Driveler family! I've shook some hands and hugged some necks .. ... Even tried to make special deliveries to folks that needed things I could offer at no charge! I'm so happy to be here! You all are great people in your own way! And I love that! So... Merry Christmas and happy New year to friends and the  GON family! I hope you all have the best Christmas ever!
BOG!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Before the avalanche of well wishes and happy Christmas stuff starts ... I would like to say that I'm so glad I found this forum and the Driveler family! I've shook some hands and hugged some necks .. ... Even tried to make special deliveries to folks that needed things I could offer at no charge! I'm so happy to be here! You all are great people in your own way! And I love that! So... Merry Christmas and happy New year to friends and the  GON family! I hope you all have the best Christmas ever!
> BOG!



Dang it mannnnn.....that's going to be hard to follow!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 23, 2016)

Merry Christmas to all the Drivelers!!

Had a busy day today......Got the oil changed, truck washed, New/Used fridge bought delivered, and installed.

Time to Stumble off to bed!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 24, 2016)

time to rise and shine


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 24, 2016)

Morning Gobble. I could use a bucket of coffee this morning!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 24, 2016)

Good Morning and Happy Christmas Eve to you Gobblin, Moonbro, and to the rest of Driveler Heroes this morning.  I went to bed at midnight and got some decent sleep BUT it seems that my mind is telling me that it needs about 8 more hours of deep sleep just to catch up again.  

Unfortunately, I don't have the time for any additional sleep at the moment as I am looking forward to spending some quality time with my Daughter and Son-in-Law today.  

Gobblin, I will be glad to partake of a big cup of coffee from your pot this morning to help these sleep monsters get out of my eyes.  


ps:  I did get a Christmas present of sorts as the 11 pointer that I had originally set my goal to hunt this season FINALLY showed back up on camera this past Monday night AFTER being missing in action for 7 weeks now.   I thought for sure that he had met his demise at the hands of another neighboring hunter.  He had lost about 20 pounds or so during this time and looked totally worn out and also one of his brow tines was broken in half BUT at least he is still surviving for now.  I think that he took this Rutting season very seriously !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 24, 2016)

Up and at it!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 24, 2016)

I'll be ready for a vacation after tomorrow.


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 24, 2016)

Time to go Christmas shopping!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 24, 2016)

Patriot44 said:


> Time to go Christmas shopping!





Monon


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 24, 2016)

Good morning EE, Miggy, Bloodbro and Patriot44.


----------



## cramer (Dec 24, 2016)

Morning Moonbro, EE, MC, Gobblin, Blood & Patty44

Thanks for the coffee G
I gotta go check on Chief - I think he got stuck in the chimney again

Merry Christmas to the Woody's Family!

God Bless you and your families!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 24, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning EE, Miggy, Bloodbro and Patriot44.


Mernin Moon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 24, 2016)

Caught a good break last night !!!  My family was celebrating Christmas at the Plantation, (only 7 miles from my office) I didn't have anything going on for awhile, so went and ate ribeyes and all the fixings, got to spend a lil time with my Mom, sista, bro, nieces/nephews and great nieces and nephews !! 

Bro gave me one of those "Char Broil" no oil, infrared turkey fryers, can't wait to try it out !!! 

Didn't ask the boss man, figure it's easier to ask for forgiveness than permission . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 24, 2016)

Goot moanin brudders and sistas, I'm getting ruder by the day.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 24, 2016)

Morning Quackbro. That's good you got to go eat and be with your family. And good morning to Cramer and DRJ.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 24, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Didn't ask the boss man, figure it's easier to ask for forgiveness than permission . .



There'll be another mandatory meeting Tuesday at 7am sharp, just for you.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 24, 2016)

Mornin kids.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 24, 2016)

cramer said:


> Morning Moonbro, EE, MC, Gobblin, Blood & Patty44
> 
> Thanks for the coffee G
> I gotta go check on Chief - I think he got stuck in the chimney again
> ...



You were correct Cramer, got all the way to the bottom and remembered they were un vented gas logs, liked to never got back up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 24, 2016)

Good deal on getting out of the mine for a while for dinner and family time, Quackbro.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 24, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There'll be another mandatory meeting Tuesday at 7am sharp, just for you.


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 24, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning EE, Miggy, Bloodbro and Patriot44.



All done. See how that works. 

Mernin peeps.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 24, 2016)

Patriot44 said:


> All done. See how that works.
> 
> Mernin peeps.



Been doin it for years bro! 

I got one more run to make....beer, wine, likker, cigs, and lottery tickets.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 24, 2016)

Mornin!
Blood, you forgot "pick up hugs". They are the best!!! 



Santy Claws is comin to town!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 24, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Been doin it for years bro!
> 
> I got one more run to make....beer, wine, likker, cigs, and lottery tickets.



You saw my Christmas wish list didn't you


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 24, 2016)

We are all done here as far as I know. Gonna put a spiral sliced ham on the bge later to make ham sliders for tonight's gathering. Didn't get to make our trip to the Rock Ranch last night. One of our neighbors down the road called just before departure. She was coming home from Thomaston, stopped to use the bathroom. Tripped and hit her head on the commode. Mz R and I went to get her and her car. Ended up taking her to emergency room for a cautionary measure. Her eye looks like she was kicked by a mule! Got home just before midnight. All tests were good. Mz R took took charge and handled everything like a champ. Reminds me why I asked her to marry me 39 years ago. Sorry for the long post, but so proud of her.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 24, 2016)

Good morning Mrs. H. Thank you again!!! Tell H22 I said hey and MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 24, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> We are all done here as far as I know. Gonna put a spiral sliced ham on the bge later to make ham sliders for tonight's gathering. Didn't get to make our trip to the Rock Ranch last night. One of our neighbors down the road called just before departure. She was coming home from Thomaston, stopped to use the bathroom. Tripped and hit her head on the commode. Mz R and I went to get her and her car. Ended up taking her to emergency room for a cautionary measure. Her eye looks like she was kicked by a mule! Got home just before midnight. All tests were good. Mz R took took charge and handled everything like a champ. Reminds me why I asked her to marry me 39 years ago. Sorry for the long post, but so proud of her.



Dang it Moon, wish y'all lived closer for when I fall down.
Good on you and Mz R.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 24, 2016)

Thanks Jeff. Just glad we could help her out.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 24, 2016)

everyone dun GONe


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 24, 2016)

I will be in and out today Gobble. Feels almost like spring this morning!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 24, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> I will be in and out today Gobble. Feels almost like spring this morning!



shorts and t-shirt here.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 24, 2016)

Yep same here Gobble. Mrs. H may have covered the pool tutu early.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 24, 2016)

Turn out the lights .... It's over!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 24, 2016)

and a few more that Nic says no no not approved.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 24, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> We are all done here as far as I know. Gonna put a spiral sliced ham on the bge later to make ham sliders for tonight's gathering. Didn't get to make our trip to the Rock Ranch last night. One of our neighbors down the road called just before departure. She was coming home from Thomaston, stopped to use the bathroom. Tripped and hit her head on the commode. Mz R and I went to get her and her car. Ended up taking her to emergency room for a cautionary measure. Her eye looks like she was kicked by a mule! Got home just before midnight. All tests were good. Mz R took took charge and handled everything like a champ. Reminds me why I asked her to marry me 39 years ago. Sorry for the long post, but so proud of her.



She's a sweetheart. That's for sure. 

H22 bought a case of snow crab legs and some lobster tails this morning. Gonna thaw out some Edisto skrimp too. Gonna be a awesome suppa! 
Oh, and he's going to pick up a deer at 1:30. 
Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 24, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


>



That must be the one H22 is going to pick up.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 24, 2016)

Heck, I'll tell my bunch we had to cancel! What time do me and Mz R need to be there?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 24, 2016)

Doing our Traditional Shrimp boil we've been doing for years....N'awlins style. All kinds of other stuff too, actually gotta watch out, be full fore ya sit down to eat. 

Y'all silly wit dem Meme's


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 24, 2016)

That sounds mighty good Jeff!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 24, 2016)

Making cheese balls with jalapenos in them...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 24, 2016)

I asked H22 for some antlers for a wreath I am having made for the front door. He went to the shed and grabbed a few and sat them on the outside table for me to pick out. I went to counting them and there were 8. This song immediately came to mind. "You know Dasher, Dancer, Prancer, Vixen, Comet, Cupid, Donner, and Blitzen." 
Guess he's going to pick up Rudolph this afternoon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 24, 2016)

Gotta go put some new tires on daughters car. Ex fiancé (for about the 4th time now)  put a used junk tire on it after they had a flat and rode on it for about a mile, tearing up the Michelin I put on it. Might as well just get 4 brand new now, they are about gone too.

She's been riding around with Everett on that bad used tire that is out of round, unbalanced, or something. I didn't know til last night when we drove it to go let Everett look at Christ lights @ AMS. It's got a really bad wobble @ low speeds and a bad vibration @ higher speed. 

Gonna go replace all 4 before it tears something else up, or worse, she gets in an accident because of it. 

Guess I'll head to Walmart, I know they are open and close by.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 24, 2016)

Yall sure eat good, all we having is some country ham, sweet tater pie, collard greens, spring onions and cream corn. Potato Balls too. Some other stuff Linda is cooking, but I don't know what it is.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 24, 2016)

Dang Jeff! Young folks these days don't think about consequences or sometimes can't afford it. Causing them to push the envelope. I know you will get it straightened out. That will be goot Bloodbro! Sounds like you aren't doing too bad in the eating department BO$$! Post some pics of said wreath when it's done Mrs. H.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 24, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Yall sure eat good, all we having is some country ham, sweet tater pie, collard greens, spring onions and cream corn. Potato Balls too. Some other stuff Linda is cooking, but I don't know what it is.



Send me a plate and I'll send you one, Charlie.

Merry Christmas to you, Ms Linda, and all your family members.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 24, 2016)

4 new tires going on now.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 24, 2016)

Dang mrs 22 done sent me some Christmas cookies. Think you so much.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 24, 2016)

Big Cookies too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 24, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Making cheese balls with jalapenos in them...



Just finished making a batch or three. Didn't use the jalapeno's, just hot sausage.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 24, 2016)

Wish I had thought about putting some Jalapenos in mine.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 24, 2016)

Merry Christmas to you and mrs Chief and the Jag. Them skrimps do sound good.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 24, 2016)

We wont have any of our kids here until tomorrow afternoon. So we going down on Lower Broad in Nashville and do a little Hony Tonking.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## KyDawg (Dec 24, 2016)

They have it decorated nice there on the river.


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 24, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Making cheese balls with jalapenos in them...





Miggy said:


> Just finished making a batch or three. Didn't use the jalapeno's, just hot sausage.



When I was in Brazil, the office chica brought these cheese balls into the meeting every morning and afternoon while I was teaching called Pão de Queijo.

Absolute crack! No, it is crack laced with meth! The best cheese balls I have ever had in my life....I gained so much weight in a week because I couldn't stop eating them. 

Google a recipe and give it a chnce...my gootness.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 24, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Dang mrs 22 done sent me some Christmas cookies. Think you so much.



Don't think so hard. Just enjoy em.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 24, 2016)

My kinda cookies right there. The boy needs to be more careful with his money.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 24, 2016)

I love watching you enjoy Christmas! Merry Christmas Mandy, Chris and family!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 24, 2016)

I'd be Santa everyday for those cookies.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 24, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I love watching you enjoy Christmas! Merry Christmas Mandy, Chris and family!



Not if you lived with me. H22 hid my Christmas CD's this year, but I fount em. 
Merry Christmas to you and yours!!!


----------



## cramer (Dec 24, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Not if you lived with me. H22 hid my Christmas CD's this year, but I fount em.
> Merry Christmas to you and yours!!!



You should get even -hide the mistletoe  

Merry  Christmas  22's


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 24, 2016)

Hide the EW&DC! Merry CHRISTMAS Hornets!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 24, 2016)

Man, did a number on my daughters dull headlight covers. Wish I had taken a before picture. You could barely see at night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 24, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Not if you lived with me. H22 hid my Christmas CD's this year, but I fount em.
> Merry Christmas to you and yours!!!





cramer said:


> You should get even -hide the mistletoe
> 
> Merry  Christmas  22's



She didn say she wanted H22 to commit an assisted suicide.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 24, 2016)

Turkey and wild rice stuffed bell peppers! Dang good!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 24, 2016)

I did take a before and after of this:

Daughters car where a so called friend side swiped her car when leaving one night. Never offered to clean it up, $$$, or nothing.

I also cleaned a huge grease spot off her back seat where her x fiancé  stuck his bike back there. The sprockets left a big ol Hal circle double swath of black greases on the cloth seat.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 24, 2016)

cramer said:


> You should get even -hide the mistletoe
> I did.
> Merry  Christmas  22's





Moonpie1 said:


> Hide the EW&DC! Merry CHRISTMAS Hornets!


That's grounds for divorce right there. I kinda like him.  


Jeff C. said:


> Man, did a number on my daughters dull headlight covers. Wish I had taken a before picture. You could barely see at night.


Can I bring mine over. Seriously what did you use? 


blood on the ground said:


> Turkey and wild rice stuffed bell peppers! Dang good!



Mr. Gourmet chef. Lookin good!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 24, 2016)

Above is ^^^after^^^photo

Hmmmm....would not let me load both photos. 

Before here....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 24, 2016)

Man, ya'll got it going ON !!!


Merry Christmas bro's !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 24, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's grounds for divorce right there. I kinda like him.
> 
> Can I bring mine over. Seriously what did you use?
> 
> ...



MANDY, I've used several different ones to no avail, actually wasted my $$$$ on them.

This one required sanding them with different grit sanding discs on power drill. I was a little apprehensive at first because you are actually sand unf off the faded layer and then compounding it out. Took about an hour or a littler better, but well worth it. 

Here's the particular kit I used: stoopid forum won't load a picture now for some reason.  

It's 3M Headlight Restoration Kit, MANDY.

I bought it @Walmart for $26.00. The service center at my Walmart said they do them for $29.00


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 24, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man, ya'll got it going ON !!!
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas bro's !!!



Merry Christmas to you and Dawn, brother. I hate it you're having to work. 

Anyway, I gots to get to cookin, daughter just got off work but has to close up. She'll be here in about an hour. I've been busy all day non stop. Take care!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 24, 2016)

My Driveler friends, may you all have a Merry Christmas!

Y'all don't know how much you mean to me, and I wouldn't know what to do if I didn't interact practically everyday with you.

Love you guys and gals(especially). 

Sorry bro's.....just ain't my type.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 24, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man, ya'll got it going ON !!!
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas bro's !!!


Same to ya bro! 


Jeff C. said:


> MANDY, I've used several different ones to no avail, actually wasted my $$$$ on them.
> 
> This one required sanding them with different grit sanding discs on power drill. I was a little apprehensive at first because you are actually sand unf off the faded layer and then compounding it out. Took about an hour or a littler better, but well worth it.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I've wasted money too. Some of them just don't work like they say. 

Just went outside and the Church bells are ringing. So pretty. H22 said, did the Dawgs win? We ring the campus chapel bell when they win. ALL NIGHT.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 24, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Merry Christmas to you and Dawn, brother. I hate it you're having to work.
> 
> Anyway, I gots to get to cookin, daughter just got off work but has to close up. She'll be here in about an hour. I've been busy all day non stop. Take care!



The boy and girl have been at her nannie's all day eating so we GON be late too. I'm staring down them crab claws.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 24, 2016)

The Redhead and I would like to wish all of you a very Merry Christmas. May you all spend good times with Family and Friends. 

A shot from the first Christmas The Lady and I spent together many deer and turkey seasons ago before we ever got married, and a couple from Christmas Eve today.

Here`s to all of you....


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 24, 2016)

Merry Christmas friends................................................


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 24, 2016)

Merry Christmas youngins. Yall some good people.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 24, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> The Redhead and I would like to wish all of you a very Merry Christmas. May you all spend good times with Family and Friends.
> 
> A shot from the first Christmas The Lady and I spent together many deer and turkey seasons ago before we ever got married, and a couple from Christmas Eve today.
> 
> Here`s to all of you....



You too Nic! 
H22 said it's a good thing she saw you before he saw that pretty red head.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 24, 2016)

lagrangedave said:


> Merry Christmas friends................................................



Merry Christmas Dave. Bout ready to sit by the fire again with ya and talk old memories. You world traveler you.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 24, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Merry Christmas youngins. Yall some good people.



You raised a bunch of good billy's.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 24, 2016)

The water is about to roll.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 24, 2016)

Nic done brought back some good memories of our first Christmas. We lived in a duplex with no heat or air. We went to my Grandaddy's farm and cut a small cedar tree to put in front of the front window. It was so cold that year the Christmas presents froze to the window. Those were the days.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 24, 2016)

The only ornaments we had to decorate the tree with were the ones my Mama gave me.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 24, 2016)

Young folks don't know how good they got it.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 24, 2016)

You can raised them but you cant control them. Just got to hope you raise them right.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 24, 2016)

Fixin to buy a lot for the boy and girl to build a house on. Thankful I can do it for em.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 24, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> You can raised them but you cant control them. Just got to hope you raise them right.



You done good KY!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 24, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nic done brought back some good memories of our first Christmas. We lived in a duplex with no heat or air. We went to my Grandaddy's farm and cut a small cedar tree to put in front of the front window. It was so cold that year the Christmas presents froze to the window. Those were the days.





That pic of The Redhead was right before Christmas 1982. I had come in from deer hunting around dinner. You can see my rifle in the chair. We had started going together during spring turkey season that year. I was living in a trailer house at the time and din`t have the first decoration, but she did and brought em out to my place and fixed it up. Ironically, we now live on  the other side of the plantation from where I lived then. Maybe 3 miles as the crow flies.

Whoever said, don`t never marry a Lady you meet at a country western nightclub, was a fool. She was, and still is, the purtiest thang in The South.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 24, 2016)

Great story Nic.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 24, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> That pic of The Redhead was right before Christmas 1982. I had come in from deer hunting around dinner. You can see my rifle in the chair. We had started going together during spring turkey season that year. I was living in a trailer house at the time and din`t have the first decoration, but she did and brought em out to my place and fixed it up. Ironically, we now live on  the other side of the plantation from where I lived then. Maybe 3 miles as the crow flies.
> 
> Whoever said, don`t never marry a Lady you meet at a country western nightclub, was a fool. She was, and still is, the purtiest thang in The South.



Oh I used to get so mad at H22 for being late for gatherings because he was hunting. One time I met him for a date with white pants on and he slung deer blood all ova me. I got on the motorcycle(which H22 hated) and floored it. My mama told H22, just let her go.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 24, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh I used to get so mad at H22 for being late for gatherings because he was hunting. One time I met him for a date with white pants on and he slung deer blood all ova me. I got on the motorcycle(which H22 hated) and floored it. My mama told H22, just let her go.






I hunted as I pleased and didn`t care much what anybody said or did about it (still do...). The Lady decided that if she was gonna see me any at all from early September till just after the first of the new year, she was gonna have to go with me, and I was also able to bowhunt back then so I was gone a lot. So I set her up with a pair of my coveralls and my wool army blanket so she wouldn`t freeze, took her with me loaded down with her camera, since she wasn`t sure if she could kill one or not. Ended up loving it, and has now killed up in the triple digits. Here`s a pic of her first ever hunt with me. She was kinda hesitant about this.   And here she is with her first of a pile of deer over the years.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 24, 2016)

Y'all sumpin else!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 24, 2016)

We mash up the place
And make them all have fun
Ah-we ablaze the fire
Make it burn them


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 24, 2016)

First Christmas with lil Everett, never knew how proud I would be to be a Grandpa!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 24, 2016)

Gonna go open a couple presents....family tradition.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 24, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> I hunted as I pleased and didn`t care much what anybody said or did about it (still do...). The Lady decided that if she was gonna see me any at all from early September till just after the first of the new year, she was gonna have to go with me, and I was also able to bowhunt back then so I was gone a lot. So I set her up with a pair of my coveralls and my wool army blanket so she wouldn`t freeze, took her with me loaded down with her camera, since she wasn`t sure if she could kill one or not. Ended up loving it, and has now killed up in the triple digits. Here`s a pic of her first ever hunt with me. She was kinda hesitant about this.   And here she is with her first of a pile of deer over the years.


Went with H22 at his Dad's plantation in S.C. He put me in the stand and all I had was a camera. Enjoyed it, but he didn't come to pick me up till dark. I was scared. I've said it once and I'll say it again. I caint kill nothin with eyelashes.(less I have to) Take me fishin or duck hunting any day and I'll be happy. 


Jeff C. said:


> First Christmas with lil Everett, never knew how proud I would be to be a Grandpa!


Little ones always make it so special. Then they get older and realize what it is really all about.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 24, 2016)

Church bells are still ringing and you can tell they are pulling the rope. Gotta love livin in a small town. Welcome Jesus!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 24, 2016)

Ho Ho Ho


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 25, 2016)

Hope Santa found all the drivelers' homes last night.

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 25, 2016)

Gobblin, Thanks for the Christmas morning coffee as it is always a great present each morning BUT it is very special today on Christmas Morning.

I was very fortunate to spend all day yesterday with my Daughter and Son-in-law.  We had a great visit including  lunch and then went to Academy Sports where they received several Christmas gifts from Dear Ole Dad.

Merry Christmas to every one of you wonderful Driveler friends and I am SO THANKFUL for all of you in being such a big part of my everyday life.  Being a member here is akin to being very close to heaven as this place is also full of angels as well.  Thank All of You for all of the Blessings that you have sent my way.

TERESA would also like to send a Very Special Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all of you direct from Texas this morning. 

I hope that all of you will have a great day today with your friends and family members and please be safe out there.


----------



## cramer (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas  Driveler Guys & Gals
I have really enjoyed reading this one!

EE - Be sure to tell Teresa we all wish her a Merry Christmas!

G - Thanks for another fine cup of coffee ( or two )


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 25, 2016)

MERRY CHRISTMAS to all of my family here! Morning Gobble,EE and Cramer. Hope everyone has a safe CHRISTMAS. Mike, please tell Ms Teresa the same from us too. She and you are always in our prayers.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 25, 2016)

EE it is my please to have coffee
with you and the fellow drivelers every day
Send a metro Christmas to Ms Theresa from all of us

Cramer may this day find you joyous


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 25, 2016)

Live from the woods


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 25, 2016)

46 ic chilly when sitting still


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 25, 2016)

Good morning children! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 25, 2016)

Morning yall and Merry Christmas. Hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 25, 2016)

4shots I guess he missed.&#55357;&#56836;


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 25, 2016)

Mornin all Merry Christmas!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 25, 2016)

Live from the couch waiting on the boy to wake up. I'm such a kid. Been up since 5:30. smh-ing. Next year he will be at his own home.  but proud.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 25, 2016)

Or has em stacked up!  Morning and MERRY CHRISTMAS MRS. H, Bloodbro,Jeff,P44 and Quackbro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 25, 2016)

Gobblein, don't shoot Rudolph.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 25, 2016)

You shall find the babe wrapped in swaddling clothes lying in a manger." And suddenly there was with the angel a multitude of the heavenly hosts, praising God and saying, "Glory to God in the highest, and on earth peace, good will toward men." That's what Christmas is all about.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 25, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> MANDY, I've used several different ones to no avail, actually wasted my $$$$ on them.
> 
> This one required sanding them with different grit sanding discs on power drill. I was a little apprehensive at first because you are actually sand unf off the faded layer and then compounding it out. Took about an hour or a littler better, but well worth it.
> 
> ...




None of 'em last very long Chief, I've tried 'em all.  Best and cheapest is to apply tooth paste let it dry and buff it out with a rough cloth. 





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Same to ya bro!
> 
> Thanks! I've wasted money too. Some of them just don't work like they say.
> 
> Just went outside and the Church bells are ringing. So pretty. H22 said, did the Dawgs win? We ring the campus chapel bell when they win. ALL NIGHT.




I'm guessing ya'll ain't been hearing them bells much lately . . 




Nicodemus said:


> I hunted as I pleased and didn`t care much what anybody said or did about it (still do...). The Lady decided that if she was gonna see me any at all from early September till just after the first of the new year, she was gonna have to go with me, and I was also able to bowhunt back then so I was gone a lot. So I set her up with a pair of my coveralls and my wool army blanket so she wouldn`t freeze, took her with me loaded down with her camera, since she wasn`t sure if she could kill one or not. Ended up loving it, and has now killed up in the triple digits. Here`s a pic of her first ever hunt with me. She was kinda hesitant about this.   And here she is with her first of a pile of deer over the years.





You could dress that lady in a croaker sack and she'd still look FINE !!!   I don't even wanna guess how you roped that gal, it sure wasn't $$$ at the time . .


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 25, 2016)

*Last night.*

From our little gathering.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 25, 2016)

H22 did the toothpaste stuff on mine and the boys and it really did help.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 25, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> None of 'em last very long Chief, I've tried 'em all.  Best and cheapest is to apply tooth paste let it dry and buff it out with a rough cloth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't doubt that it won't last very long Quack, but I've used tooth paste and there was no comparison in the results I got with this. I basically sanded a layer off of it with different grit discs, then wet sanded and compounded. Lastly, applied a wax.

I hope it will at least last a year, you could barely see the bulb in it they were so hazed.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 25, 2016)

I must have used the wrong toothpaste.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 25, 2016)

Wow. The future daughter just shared a memory from last year 12-25-15. Not to be a downer, but this post makes this Christmas all the better. 


Ive been through a lot with cody and seen him almost in the worst state someone could be in. Holding him up and helping a nurse move him and comfort him while shes pulling out 1 foot drain tubes from his back without sedating him. Setting a reminder every 6 minutes to remind him to push his morphine drip so when he does wake up he wont be in pain. Telling him we cant give him anything else for pain because its not time for it or hes maxed out on his drip. Walking back and forth to the sink to warm a rag up to warm his feet in the ICU because its freezing in there and wrapping my only hoodie around his foot to keep the heat on it. And seeing him at his most vulnerable state someone can be in and having to stay strong for the both of us.Telling yourself its the side effect of the meds hes on when hes mean to you. He wont remember it. Also how it effects everyone else and you cant help them. Seeing his parents wait for hours and hours, hoping something doesnt go wrong with his heart during back surgery, knowing you have to be strong for them even though you have the worst things going through your mind too. All while working and having to hold it together even though you cried yourself to sleep at 2 in the morning from feeling guilty for not staying the night with him. Patience is hard. Praying is easy. Fear is inevitable but love will be constant.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 25, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wow. The future daughter just shared a memory from last year 12-25-15. Not to be a downer, but this post makes this Christmas all the better.
> 
> 
> Ive been through a lot with cody and seen him almost in the worst state someone could be in. Holding him up and helping a nurse move him and comfort him while shes pulling out 1 foot drain tubes from his back without sedating him. Setting a reminder every 6 minutes to remind him to push his morphine drip so when he does wake up he wont be in pain. Telling him we cant give him anything else for pain because its not time for it or hes maxed out on his drip. Walking back and forth to the sink to warm a rag up to warm his feet in the ICU because its freezing in there and wrapping my only hoodie around his foot to keep the heat on it. And seeing him at his most vulnerable state someone can be in and having to stay strong for the both of us.Telling yourself its the side effect of the meds hes on when hes mean to you. He wont remember it. Also how it effects everyone else and you cant help them. Seeing his parents wait for hours and hours, hoping something doesnt go wrong with his heart during back surgery, knowing you have to be strong for them even though you have the worst things going through your mind too. All while working and having to hold it together even though you cried yourself to sleep at 2 in the morning from feeling guilty for not staying the night with him. Patience is hard. Praying is easy. Fear is inevitable but love will be constant.




Awesome.....from the heart and soul.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 25, 2016)

Biscuits and sausage gravy!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 25, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Biscuits and sausage gravy!



Bacon, cheese french bread toast and fig preserves. H22 in the kitchen just a cookin and sangin.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 25, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wow. The future daughter just shared a memory from last year 12-25-15. Not to be a downer, but this post makes this Christmas all the better.
> 
> 
> Ive been through a lot with cody and seen him almost in the worst state someone could be in. Holding him up and helping a nurse move him and comfort him while shes pulling out 1 foot drain tubes from his back without sedating him. Setting a reminder every 6 minutes to remind him to push his morphine drip so when he does wake up he wont be in pain. Telling him we cant give him anything else for pain because its not time for it or hes maxed out on his drip. Walking back and forth to the sink to warm a rag up to warm his feet in the ICU because its freezing in there and wrapping my only hoodie around his foot to keep the heat on it. And seeing him at his most vulnerable state someone can be in and having to stay strong for the both of us.Telling yourself its the side effect of the meds hes on when hes mean to you. He wont remember it. Also how it effects everyone else and you cant help them. Seeing his parents wait for hours and hours, hoping something doesnt go wrong with his heart during back surgery, knowing you have to be strong for them even though you have the worst things going through your mind too. All while working and having to hold it together even though you cried yourself to sleep at 2 in the morning from feeling guilty for not staying the night with him. Patience is hard. Praying is easy. Fear is inevitable but love will be constant.



Merry Christmas Mandy! May God bless you and your family!


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 25, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Biscuits and sausage gravy!



The same with a bacon, egg and cheese biscuit on the side. 

MrsH22, glad to hear things are looking up.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 25, 2016)

morning MsH22 and blood

home to cook and eat some b'fast.   Trying a french toast type casserole.   Hope it is eatable.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 25, 2016)

moonbro, I doubt they are stacked up it was rapid fire.

howdy patriot


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 25, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning MsH22 and blood
> 
> home to cook and eat some b'fast.   Trying a french toast type casserole.   Hope it is eatable.



Send me a plate, I'll let you know.


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 25, 2016)

The chillens got a 3D pen. Man this stuff is getting amazing!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 25, 2016)

Patriot44 said:


> The chillens got a 3D pen. Man this stuff is getting amazing!!



Dude, I had to google it.


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 25, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Dude, I had to google it.



I did too when they told me thanks for the 3D pen....


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 25, 2016)

Patriot44 said:


> I did too when they told me thanks for the 3D pen....





My wife got stuff from me I didn't know I got.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 25, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> My wife got stuff from me I didn't know I got.



Probably going to happen here too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 25, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Probably going to happen here too.



I would probly lay $$$ on it. 

I got my kids $30.00 worth of scratch off for stocking stuffers. Wish they would scratch them off, so I could see how much $ I won.


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 25, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I would probly lay $$$ on it.
> 
> I got my kids $30.00 worth of scratch off for stocking stuffers. Wish they would scratch them off, so I could see how much $ I won.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 25, 2016)

I'd hate to be a garbage collector next week.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 25, 2016)

Wife just gave me a kiss and said thank you for the boots.... I don't remember buying boots... If I ever meet Jody I'm going to buy him a beer!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 25, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Wife just gave me a kiss and said thank you for the boots.... I don't remember buying boots... If I ever meet Jody I'm going to buy him a beer!



Samuel Adams please.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 25, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Wife just gave me a kiss and said thank you for the boots.... I don't remember buying boots... If I ever meet Jody I'm going to buy him a beer!



Did you tell her hey for me?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 25, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Wife just gave me a kiss and said thank you for the boots.... I don't remember buying boots... If I ever meet Jody I'm going to buy him a beer!





I was putting gifts out this morning and said I don't remember what this is. H22 said ask Cody. I said it's TO Cody from us.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 25, 2016)

I love surprises.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 25, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I'd hate to be a garbage collector next week.



There will be some very useable stuff getting thrown away in our 'got to have the latest' society


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 25, 2016)

I wouldn't want to be working the return desk at wallyworld tomorrow.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 25, 2016)

He's still asleep and Christmas at H22's Dad's has been called off. He's got that stomach thing going around.
H22 just went to get some ice from the corner ice machine to put on the deer. He said you reckon it's open on Christmas day.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 25, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Samuel Adams please.


Okay... They will be in ... Aahh you know where they are!


gobbleinwoods said:


> Did you tell her hey for me?



 No but I will!


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas y'all!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 25, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I wouldn't want to be working the return desk at wallyworld tomorrow.



I'm sure they will still be full of the Christmas spirit.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> He's still asleep and Christmas at H22's Dad's has been called off. He's got that stomach thing going around.
> H22 just went to get some ice from the corner ice machine to put on the deer. He said you reckon it's open on Christmas day.


 
Mine are still asleep. 

Jag is probly hung over from that 1 beer he 
drank. 

CAITLIN worked and closed yesterday(retail clothing), bet that was fun. 

We couldn't believe how long Lil Everett stayed up. MizT just told me that CAITLIN said he still kept her awake last night, kept waking up in the middle of the night and wee hrs. this morn. Must have been too much excitement.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 25, 2016)

Hilsman said:


> Merry Christmas y'all!!!!



Merry Christmas Hils.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 25, 2016)

Maw n law is making her contribution to Christmas dinner... Opened 4 cans of green giant corn.... I'm so blessed!


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 25, 2016)

My gift to the chillens was two model rockets....going back to the 80's!

You might be able to see them from your house this afternoon Blood, going to use NP as Cape Canaveral.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 25, 2016)

I need a new isp.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 25, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Maw n law is making her contribution to Christmas dinner... Opened 4 cans of green giant corn.... I'm so blessed!



 How many of your reebs has she consumed?


Santa Claus done come to the Cafe 356!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 25, 2016)

Think I'll tear into some leftovers from last night.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 25, 2016)

MERRY CHRISTMAS Hils. Headed down to Nics old stomping grounds today. Oak Park and Vidalia. Ttyl.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 25, 2016)

Patriot44 said:


> My gift to the chillens was two model rockets....going back to the 80's!
> 
> You might be able to see them from your house this afternoon Blood, going to use NP as Cape Canaveral.



Wish I was going to be around.... Visiting the step son and his wife.. she's a Yankee and flips out over a fried turkey...


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 25, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Wish I was going to be around.... Visiting the step son and his wife.. she's a Yankee and flips out over a fried turkey...



We didn't have a fried Turkey for Thanksgiving this year for the first time in 18 years....and it pretty much ruined the entire holiday. #NeverAgain


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 25, 2016)

Patriot44 said:


> We didn't have a fried Turkey for Thanksgiving this year for the first time in 18 years....and it pretty much ruined the entire holiday. #NeverAgain



Quit being a woman! ... Fried turkey is bad for your cholesterol!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 25, 2016)

4 cans.   MIL went all out.







Wait is it generic or name brand?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 25, 2016)

Afternoon friends !!!  First time ever, Dawn and I opened our presents this morning !!!  Homey Claus was sure good to me !!!  Got one of those infrared, oil less fryers !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 25, 2016)

The boy knows his mama. Driftwood and sea glass. We may not live at the beach, but you'd never know it in our house.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 25, 2016)

see quackbro light on.

headed in soon I am sure.   Have a safe quiet one tonight bro.

just ate Christmas dinner:  turk, sweet taters, zukkine, dressing, brussel sprouts, pecan pie, and probably something else I don't remember.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 25, 2016)

Well MsH22 that sure does like nice in the window.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 25, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> see quackbro light on.
> 
> headed in soon I am sure.   Have a safe quiet one tonight bro.
> 
> just ate Christmas dinner:  turk, sweet taters, zukkine, dressing, brussel sprouts, pecan pie, and probably something else I don't remember.





Thanks Coffeebro !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 25, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks Coffeebro !!!



Did you get my text


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas mrs 22. Them cookies are goot. I messed around and let Linda have a bite of one and now they bout gone.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 25, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Merry Christmas mrs 22. Them cookies are goot. I messed around and let Linda have a bite of one and now they bout gone.



Glad ya'll enjoyed em Bo$$. Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 25, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon friends !!!  First time ever, Dawn and I opened our presents this morning !!!  Homey Claus was sure good to me !!!  Got one of those infrared, oil less fryers !!



Hope you have a noneventful quiet Christmas night, Quackbro.

Gotta go in tomorrow @ 10:00am myself. 6 days in the ATL @ the Dome for Chik Fil A/Peach Bowl and Game Day. Might get home before New Year's Eve Saturday night.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 25, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Hope you have a noneventful quiet Christmas night, Quackbro.
> 
> Gotta go in tomorrow @ 10:00am myself. 6 days in the ATL @ the Dome for Chik Fil A/Peach Bowl and Game Day. Might get home before New Year's Eve Saturday night.



I want your job. I have never been home on Christmas day. Always been at H22's mama's house. I been looking for a football game all day. Aint nothing on TV.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 25, 2016)

Got Jag's lil cheap weather station set up and running. Don't know how long it'll last. Got it mounted on about a 14' high leyland cypress pole. I'm wore out.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 25, 2016)

Oh and Jeff fa fa. Greg texted me to tell your family Merry Christmas.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 25, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Got Jag's lil cheap weather station set up and running. Don't know how long it'll last. Got it mounted on about a 14' high leyland cypress pole. I'm wore out.



That's a GREAT gift for him. Greg was gonna send him a metal detector. I guess he forgot.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 25, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon friends !!!  First time ever, Dawn and I opened our presents this morning !!!  Homey Claus was sure good to me !!!  Got one of those infrared, oil less fryers !!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I want your job. I have never been home on Christmas day. Always been at H22's mama's house. I been looking for a football game all day. Aint nothing on TV.



There's perks to it, but we work our butts off.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 25, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Did you get my text





Yes mam, thanks for the pics !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 25, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh and Jeff fa fa. Greg texted me to tell your family Merry Christmas.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's a GREAT gift for him. Greg was gonna send him a metal detector. I guess he forgot.



I'll be danged! Text them Merry Christmas from us, please.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 25, 2016)

H22 just came in from the pool house said I do believe somebody in the neighborhood got an electric guitar with an amp for Christmas. We walked on the front porch to listen. Might need to send the boy his way for lessons. 
Nice amp tho.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 25, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The boy knows his mama. Driftwood and sea glass. We may not live at the beach, but you'd never know it in our house.



You need a micro fan blowin on those chimes, MANDY.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 25, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yes mam, thanks for the pics !!!



 You didn't get it did you. It was hilarious. I'll PM it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 25, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> You need a micro fan blowin on those chimes, MANDY.



The kitchen ceiling fan kinda blows. That one aint going outside. Too pretty.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 25, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll be danged! Text them Merry Christmas from us, please.



Will do. He texted me Merry Christmas, now let's get this over and go to the beach.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 25, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yes mam, thanks for the pics !!!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> You didn't get it did you. It was hilarious. I'll PM it.





Nope, I got it, your the ONE that don't "get it..."


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 25, 2016)

Dawn's outside blowing off the front porch with her new battery operated leaf blower . . 

Dang thing works GOOD !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 25, 2016)

^^^^^^^^^ Kang Quack Claus !!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 25, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn's outside blowing off the front porch with her new battery operated leaf blower . .
> 
> Dang thing works GOOD !!!



Why you . I got H22 a battery operated weed wacker for Christmas today for around the pool. Told him not to throw the good one away.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 25, 2016)

My stinkin internet is lagging something terrible.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 25, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn's outside blowing off the front porch with her new battery operated leaf blower . .
> 
> Dang thing works GOOD !!!



My younger brother has one just to keep his garage blowed out. I love that lil thing. His is real quiet and lightweight, not all that powerful though. Think he got it at garage sale.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 25, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> My stinkin internet is lagging something terrible.



Mine does that when the kids are home. They hog the wifi.  Can you tell they are gone?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 25, 2016)

MsH22,  Steelers are playing on NFL network.   Opponent?  who cares it's Pittsburg


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 25, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> My younger brother has one just to keep his garage blowed out. I love that lil thing. His is real quiet and lightweight, not all that powerful though. Think he got it at garage sale.



We got one too for around the pool. He plugs the big one when we need it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 25, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> MsH22,  Steelers are playing on NFL network.   Opponent?  who cares it's Pittsburg



Got it! THANKS!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 25, 2016)

71* on Christmas Day  

Winds ESE @ 4 mph
humidity 63%
pressure 29.92
dew point 58*

High today of 75*


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 25, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mine does that when the kids are home. They hog the wifi.  Can you tell they are gone?



I just turned my wifi off on my phone, it's so slow. I hate Uverse, pure junk. No faster than my regular DSL. 

Another thing I can't figure out is why sometimes I can load a pic from my phone on gon, but another time it won't load.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 25, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I just turned my wifi off on my phone, it's so slow. I hate Uverse, pure junk. No faster than my regular DSL.
> 
> Another thing I can't figure out is why sometimes I can load a pic from my phone on gon, but another time it won't load.



size matters.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 25, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I just turned my wifi off on my phone, it's so slow. I hate Uverse, pure junk. No faster than my regular DSL.
> 
> Another thing I can't figure out is why sometimes I can load a pic from my phone on gon, but another time it won't load.



Tech ain't so High sometimes. 

Dang I feel like a Weeble I done et so much. Where's that fat wobbly smiley?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 25, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> size matters.



Downsized all the way to 5x7, still wouldn't load. Posted one yesterday @ 9x16


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 25, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Downsized all the way to 5x7, still wouldn't load. Posted one yesterday @ 9x16



Pixel size is what matters, not format size. Lower the resolution on your phone camera before you take pics to post.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 25, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tech ain't so High sometimes.
> 
> Dang I feel like a Weeble I done et so much. Where's that fat wobbly smiley?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 25, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Pixel size is what matters, not format size. Lower the resolution on your phone camera before you take pics to post.



I've done it this way umpteen times. Sometimes it works, sometimes it don't.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 25, 2016)

You can post em sideways like me.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 25, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> 71* on Christmas Day
> 
> Winds ESE @ 4 mph
> humidity 63%
> ...



 Had the back door opened all day. Been sitting at the pool house and loving it!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 25, 2016)

Ya'll too tech savvy for me. I just had to restart this one. I think it's GON to tell you the truth.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 25, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll too tech savvy for me. I just had to restart this one. I think it's GON to tell you the truth.



Me too.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 25, 2016)

I'm good with passing the blame.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 25, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I've done it this way umpteen times. Sometimes it works, sometimes it don't.



Well then, the answer is simple. Your phone hates you.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 25, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well then, the answer is simple. Your phone hates you.



Not as much as I hate it sometimes.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 25, 2016)

The wife is unabled right now...


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 25, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> The wife is unabled right now...



Try to enable her....


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 25, 2016)

Prayers needed, co-worker and friend found dead waaaaay to young this morning.  Navy veteran, successful, healthy....really taken back tonight.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 25, 2016)

Patriot44 said:


> Prayers needed, co-worker and friend found dead waaaaay to young this morning.  Navy veteran, successful, healthy....really taken back tonight.



bad news on Christmas.    sent


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 25, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Try to enable her....



Did you really tell a man to be an enabler?


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 25, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> bad news on Christmas.    sent



For sure. I am out for a bit, going to go sit on the back deck and have some likker.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 25, 2016)

Patriot44 said:


> Prayers needed, co-worker and friend found dead waaaaay to young this morning.  Navy veteran, successful, healthy....really taken back tonight.



You got em, 44. Man, what a shame.


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 25, 2016)

Patriot44 said:


> For sure. I am out for a bit, going to go sit on the back deck and have some likker.



Go for it P44, had my first one at 5:31 this morning in memory of lil Bubba.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 25, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Wife just gave me a kiss and said thank you for the boots.... I don't remember buying boots... If I ever meet Jody I'm going to buy him a beer!


Ahem!!........Beer me!!

And to all you folks that were able to stay home without traveling..........Count yourself lucky!!

Left out yesterday morning for the ATL, and My Dad's house............Met my Brother there, and continued on to Lineville Alabama to visit my Mom in a Nursing home, and then back to my Dad's house.......Spent the night there, and came home this afternoon to have Christmas With the Wife's family.

I have spent most of the last two days on the road!!!..........Glad for tomorrow off work with the wife to do nothing!!

Merry Christmas to All!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 26, 2016)

No mo Christmas music on the radidio .... Yeah!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 26, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> No mo Christmas music on the radidio .... Yeah!!!!



I'll second that.

Coffee is ready for those headed to the trees or going in to work.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 26, 2016)

Good Morning Gobblin.  I do need a cup or three of your fresh brewed coffee this morning to help get these sleep monsters out of my eyes.  I thought that I got plenty of sleep last night BUT it feels like I need a few more hours instead.  

I'm glad that I did not have to do any traveling in the past few days.  

I hope that Santa brought everyone the exact gift that you needed for Christmas this year.  

Patriot44, I am really sorry to hear about your friend and co-worker too.  My Prayers are being sent.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 26, 2016)

Mornin`, folks. We had a mighty nice Christmas down here in God`s Country. The weather could have been colder, but all was good. After presents, as fine a dinner as a man could wish for, I was treated to an afternoon in the field on a hunt with a couple of good friends who hunt  with hawks and falcons. That was an experience like I have never seen before. Watching those birds work and hunt was a unique thing to see. I look forward to the next invite. 

Hope Christmas was as good for everyone.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2016)

Morning gobblein and EE, coffee is good and appreciated. Headin to the rat race little later this morn.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 26, 2016)

Nic, that surely is a unique way to hunt.  Were they hunting rabbits?

Chief,  stay safe in Atl


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`, folks. We had a mighty nice Christmas down here in God`s Country. The weather could have been colder, but all was good. After presents, as fine a dinner as a man could wish for, I was treated to an afternoon in the field on a hunt with a couple of good friends who hunt  with hawks and falcons. That was an experience like I have never seen before. Watching those birds work and hunt was a unique thing to see. I look forward to the next invite.
> 
> Hope Christmas was as good for everyone.



Mornin Nic, had a good Christmas, sounds like you did also. Would love to experience that one day, bet it was amazing.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Nic, that surely is a unique way to hunt.  Were they hunting rabbits?
> 
> Chief,  stay safe in Atl



Not too bad at the Dome, just getting there. Don't have to be there til 10:00.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 26, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`, folks. We had a mighty nice Christmas down here in God`s Country. The weather could have been colder, but all was good. After presents, as fine a dinner as a man could wish for, I was treated to an afternoon in the field on a hunt with a couple of good friends who hunt  with hawks and falcons. That was an experience like I have never seen before. Watching those birds work and hunt was a unique thing to see. I look forward to the next invite.
> 
> Hope Christmas was as good for everyone.



NIC,

I just saw your thread on the "God's Country Deer" that you harvested back in November.  Wow, that was a nice one and congratulations on such an accomplishment.



Jeff C. said:


> Morning gobblein and EE, coffee is good and appreciated. Headin to the rat race little later this morn.


 

Chief, I agree with Gobblin's comments as well.  Please be safe this week while up there in Downtown Hotlanta.  I will be glad to loan you a couple of .40 cal fully loaded Glocks if needed this week.   

I've been to a couple of the Chik-Fil-A bowl games in the Dome and they can get really wild to say the least.  Of course, riding the Marta train in and out from Kensington Station was a wild ride within itself!!!   I was just glad that we were traveling in a group of 4 people for sure. 

I know that it will be tough for you for having to be there all week too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2016)

EE, we're able to park right at the Dome, so not bad. The drive in the mornings is what I despise. Probably won't be terrible this morning with a 10:00 am call time. It will be 8:00 am after today. 

Game is at 3:00, so I should make it home before it's officially the New Year.


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 26, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> EE, we're able to park right at the Dome, so not bad. The drive in the mornings is what I despise. Probably won't be terrible this morning with a 10:00 am call time. It will be 8:00 am after today.
> 
> Game is at 3:00, so I should make it home before it's officially the New Year.



Dang, already Monday....Where's my diet dew water....?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 26, 2016)

Patriot44 said:


> Prayers needed, co-worker and friend found dead waaaaay to young this morning.  Navy veteran, successful, healthy....really taken back tonight.



You got it brother.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2016)

Might not make it home before midnight New Year's Eve. Just looking at the job book tech notes shows our out time @ approximately 11:30 pm....oh well.

Speaking of tech notes, I see we've got 3 miles of fiber optic cable to run all over the dome. Counted 12 main coverage cams.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2016)

Patriot44 said:


> Dang, already Monday....Where's my diet dew water....?



Yep, back to the grind. Wife has the day off.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 26, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Might not make it home before midnight New Year's Eve. Just looking at the job book tech notes shows our out time @ approximately 11:30 pm....oh well.
> 
> Speaking of tech notes, I see we've got 3 miles of fiber optic cable to run all over the dome. Counted 12 main coverage cams.



If you can somehow misplace about 200 ft. of that I'd like to convert our main snake over to F.O.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If you can somehow misplace about 200 ft. of that I'd like to convert our main snake over to F.O.



10-4, that is some expensive stuff.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 26, 2016)

Morning folks! Lounging around the house today... Back to the plastic factory tonight!


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 26, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep, back to the grind. Wife has the day off.



I was wondering why no one was online yet for work and then pulled up the 16 Holiday Calendar, dang man, we have today off. 

I have already put in a couple of hours this morning....and will probably keep at it. So far behind...not a bad place to be.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 26, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, that is some expensive stuff.



Yes it is. We only need to run 128 channels of MADI between two consoles to achieve our goals though. Oh, and another SI Compact 32 console or two Beringer x32's would be nice too if you can find them laying around.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 26, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning folks! Lounging around the house today... Back to the plastic factory tonight!



Enjoy your time with the Ma-n-law today.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 26, 2016)

Good morning Gobble, Bloodbro, EE, Miggy, Jeff, Patriot44 and Nic.  Prayers sent 44 sorry to hear. Jeff be safe on your trips daily into Atlanta. Nic I really enjoyed the piece and pics of you and the Redhead.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 26, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Enjoy your time with the Ma-n-law today.



I might add check to see if she needs reeb


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2016)

Blood kickin back and lettin maw n law cook today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2016)

Morn Moon, will do.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 26, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We got one too for around the pool. He plugs the big one when we need it.




Mista Hornet plugs in the "big one..."   





Patriot44 said:


> Prayers needed, co-worker and friend found dead waaaaay to young this morning.  Navy veteran, successful, healthy....really taken back tonight.




Dangit bro, you got 'em. 




Jeff C. said:


> Blood kickin back and lettin maw n law cook today.





Oh SNAAAAAAP !!!! 

They're having Spam and Vienna's !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 26, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Blood kickin back and lettin maw n law cook today.



She sure Can cook


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 26, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> She sure Can cook





She doesn't have to, 'cause YOU can !!!


Gimme a holla at home if'n you ain't busy ??


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 26, 2016)

Morning Quackbro. Quiet night at the mine last eve?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 26, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Quackbro. Quiet night at the mine last eve?





Had 3 good nights in a row !!  Off the next 2, then work 2, off Fri, Sat , Sunday !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2016)

Holler later folks, y'all have a great day!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 26, 2016)

light rain in the 30055.   I's wet by the time I got to the house.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 26, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Holler later folks, y'all have a great day!





Safe travels and be easy bro !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 26, 2016)

Mornin! 

Guess we GON be putting up deer today. The boy is going shopping for new work clothes. Just bought him 3 pair of khaki  pants for his old job and he can't wear them at his new job.(starting Wednesday) Gotta have Sunday slacks.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 26, 2016)

Scrambled eggs, sausage that I bought from some Jimmy Dean feller and grits.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 26, 2016)

Just bought 3 pairs of thongs . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 26, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just bought 3 pairs of thongs . .



Put them on backwards !


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 26, 2016)

*Brekfus.*

Cooked me and Mz R some hash browns and a fried egg, ham and grilt cheese sammich. Fixing to hook up the splitter and head out to our sons house. He had a load of oak and hickory delivered last week. Going to be busy today!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2016)

Gonna be a long week, after hearing what all we're covering.

Time to hit a lick.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 26, 2016)

Be safe Chief. At least it is close to home.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 26, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Cooked me and Mz R some hash browns and a fried egg, ham and grilt cheese sammich. Fixing to hook up the splitter and head out to our sons house. He had a load of oak and hickory delivered last week. Going to be busy today!


Looks great Moonbro


Jeff C. said:


> Gonna be a long week, after hearing what all we're covering.
> 
> Time to hit a lick.



safe travels bro!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 26, 2016)

Looks like you are getting a good start to the day yourself Bloodbro!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 26, 2016)

Breakfast lookin GOOD ya'll! H22 fixin to cut up a deer before he goes to Athens. Guess I'll package while he's GON.


I do love me some talkin to Quack on the phone.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 26, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Breakfast lookin GOOD ya'll! H22 fixin to cut up a deer before he goes to Athens. Guess I'll package while he's GON.
> 
> 
> I do love me some talkin to Quack on the phone.





Yesssssssssss !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 26, 2016)

Now this is cool. Pic doesn't do it justice. It's like 3-D wood. H22's sister knows us well.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 26, 2016)

Oh, and some 22 hornet bullets.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 26, 2016)

Putting up a fat little 4 pointer H22 picked up at the dollar General in Bethlehem yesterday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Putting up a fat little 4 pointer H22 picked up at the dollar General in Bethlehem yesterday.



Dang, if I had known that I would've gon by $ General and picked me up one too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2016)

Just got through wit lunch, almost got 9,000' of fiber run and flown. Stayin til 8pm. Bama had a closed practice, had to vacate the dome.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 26, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang, if I had known that I would've gon by $ General and picked me up one too.



 It's good to have fwiends. 
H22 wants to know what game you workin?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 26, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Putting up a fat little 4 pointer H22 picked up at the dollar General in Bethlehem yesterday.





Jeff C. said:


> Dang, if I had known that I would've gon by $ General and picked me up one too.



I was going to ask just which aisle that was located on and was it anywhere near a manger ?????  (Sorry, but I couldn't resist the comment due to Bethlehem location !!!)


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 26, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I was going to ask just which aisle that was located on and was it anywhere near a manger ?????  (Sorry, but I couldn't resist the comment due to Bethlehem location !!!)



Yea, it's bout 2/10's a mile from Manger Street,EE. Just turn leff out da Dolla sto instead of rite, to come back to daCafe'356


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 26, 2016)

Hornet22 said:


> Yea, it's bout 2/10's a mile from Manger Street,EE. Just turn leff out da Dolla sto instead of rite, to come back to daCafe'356



Chris, 
That is great directions for sure.  One thing for sure is that I could have a real good Godly choice of Christmas type streets including  the name of Bethlehem, Christmas, Manger, Holly, and a lot of other similar names as well.  As long as I can find my way back to the Cafe' 356, no problem.

Glad that you was able to get a deer too !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 26, 2016)

Dawn's got some crock pot chili going on, Tate/Champ bringing over some hams to try on the new cooker...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 26, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn's got some crock pot chili going on, Tate/Champ bringing over some hams to try on the new cooker...



Has Tate moved down by you permanently?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 26, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Nic, that surely is a unique way to hunt.  Were they hunting rabbits?
> 
> Chief,  stay safe in Atl





They were using the Merlin for smaller birds, and a red tail hawk for squirrels and rabbits. We got to watch a chess match with it and a squirrel in a big slash pine. The hawk pinwheeled from limb to limb to the top pushing that squirrel up into the crown of the tree. They nearly tied up but the squirrel finally got away. It was close for a couple of dives and swoops though. If I could still get around good and didn`t have so many other hobbies, I would apprentice under them and give it a go.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 26, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Chris,
> That is great directions for sure.  One thing for sure is that I could have a real good Godly choice of Christmas type streets including  the name of Bethlehem, Christmas, Manger, Holly, and a lot of other similar names as well.  As long as I can find my way back to the Cafe' 356, no problem.
> 
> Glad that you was able to get a deer too !!!



Actually all the streets are named that.


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 26, 2016)

If yall find time, my son Caleb would love any likes, views or subscriptions that you can give. He started up his Youtube channel today. Totally kid safe, all science (I own it).


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2016)

Headin to the house!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 26, 2016)

Evening, back at it for while


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2016)

@ the house.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2016)

Patriot44 said:


> If yall find time, my son Caleb would love any likes, views or subscriptions that you can give. He started up his Youtube channel today. Totally kid safe, all science (I own it).



Will do, 44! 





Wycliff said:


> Evening, back at it for while



Evenin Wy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's good to have fwiends.
> H22 wants to know what game you workin?



Game day-Bama & Wash.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2016)

Reckon I'll call it a night.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 26, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Game day-Bama & Wash.



Need any help?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 26, 2016)

werky werky


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 26, 2016)

Here wid ya blood


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 26, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Here wid ya blood



good to know!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 27, 2016)

Pasta salad


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 27, 2016)

Baked ham, mac and cheese, and shrimp dressing


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 27, 2016)

Poached deer, eggs, grits & cathead biscuits. Coffee


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 27, 2016)

Errrrr deer sausage. Poached eggs


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 27, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Baked ham, mac and cheese, and shrimp dressing


Shrimp dressing is a new one on me!


kmckinnie said:


> Errrrr deer sausage. Poached eggs



Either way sounds good


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 27, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Shrimp dressing is a new one on me!
> 
> 
> Either way sounds good



Good stuff, I just came across the recipe a few months back, but I've made it about 10 times since then


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 27, 2016)

Sent you a text blood


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 27, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Sent you a text blood



Send me the shrimps.

morning nightwalkers,  you sure let it get froggy outside.  Can hardly see the end of the porch from the other end.

Do you need a cup to wakee wakee?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 27, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I'd like for it to get pipe freezing cold for about 2 weeks!



It wouldn't have any effect on a MIL.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 27, 2016)

Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to you Blood, Wycliff, Gobblin and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.

Looks like it has been back to work for the night shifters for sure.

Gobblin, I will glad to partake of a cup or three of your fresh brewed coffee too.  I need some to get my heart "jump-started" this morning !!!   Back to the grind and I am hoping to get some things accomplished today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 27, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to you Blood, Wycliff, Gobblin and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.
> 
> Looks like it has been back to work for the night shifters for sure.
> 
> Gobblin, I will glad to partake of a cup or three of your fresh brewed coffee too.  I need some to get my heart "jump-started" this morning !!!   Back to the grind and I am hoping to get some things accomplished today.



I get it.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 27, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I get it.



You are the real Eagle-Eye this morning for sure !!!!  


I'm guessing that the other "normal" and "abnormal"   drivelers must be getting their "beauty sleep" right about now !!!!!  



So far, I have went back and caught up on reading every dang Forum and most every post, I think !!!  Now it is time for some breakfast and reading the newspaper (to make sure my name is NOT on the Obituary Page today).


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 27, 2016)

Morning girls!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2016)

Mornin kids


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 27, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids



How many more miles of fiber you have to run today?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> How many more miles of fiber you have to run today?



I think we got all of it run gobblein. Had a few other guys doing some other runs also all day. They ran about 6500', but I'd wager there will be something added, always is.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 27, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I think we got all of it run gobblein. Had a few other guys doing some other runs also all day. They ran about 6500', but I'd wager there will be something added, always is.



Then what are you going to do all day?


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 27, 2016)

Good morning folks, thanks for the coffee Gw


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Then what are you going to do all day?



Set up GameDay, 2 more trucks coming in today, cameras, tripods, lighting, audio, etc., and all the necessary feeds. Start breaking out all of the ancillary eqpt that we off loaded out of 40' trailer full yesterday.

Huge show, we're even doing stuff for SEC Nation.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 27, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Set up GameDay, 2 more trucks coming in today, cameras, tripods, lighting, audio, etc., and all the necessary feeds. Start breaking out all of the ancillary eqpt that we off loaded out of 40' trailer full yesterday.
> 
> Huge show, we're even doing stuff for SEC Nation.



Okay, I see you might have a little to do.   

BTW the fog here has turned into a drizzle.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Okay, I see you might have a little to do.
> 
> BTW the fog here has turned into a drizzle.



Yessir, yesterday was a cakewalk. Today the fun starts.

Pretty much drizzled off and on all day yesterday @ the Dome. We were covered except to the Gen truck we run power from to our trucks.

Holler later.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 27, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Set up GameDay, 2 more trucks coming in today, cameras, tripods, lighting, audio, etc., and all the necessary feeds. Start breaking out all of the ancillary eqpt that we off loaded out of 40' trailer full yesterday.
> 
> Huge show, we're even doing stuff for SEC Nation.



And hundreds of rolls of gaff tape.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 27, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And hundreds of rolls of gaff tape.



You think Chief is going to make that many gaff's?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 27, 2016)

oh and morning miggy.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 27, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Sent you a text blood


I answered you..


gobbleinwoods said:


> You think Chief is going to make that many gaff's?



LOL ... Always got a come back don't ya!


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 27, 2016)

Morning yall, evening Blood!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2016)

Mr. Smarty Pants! 

Started off good, got ahead of the traffic and 30 mins early.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2016)

That ^^^ was sposed to be quoting blood.

Gaff#1


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 27, 2016)

Patriot44 said:


> Morning yall, evening Blood!


Evening brother!


Jeff C. said:


> That ^^^ was sposed to be quoting blood.
> 
> Gaff#1



LOL!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 27, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> That ^^^ was sposed to be quoting blood.
> 
> Gaff#1



What you pointin arrows at? My order is flipped on my screen so I read the last post made first.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 27, 2016)

Gaff........I get it!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 27, 2016)

Morning everyone. Haven't slept this late in a while.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 27, 2016)

*Far wood.*

This is one big pile of logs. We got started splitting it yesterday. We split wood and cooked fish out at our sons house. Maybe that's why I slept in a little later.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 27, 2016)

*Another view.*

Just hope it gets cold enough to burn some of it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2016)

Wish I was sawin some logs right now, Moon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2016)

Speaking of gaff, I'm running low Amigo.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 27, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> This is one big pile of logs. We got started splitting it yesterday. We split wood and cooked fish out at our sons house. Maybe that's why I slept in a little later.





Moonpie1 said:


> Just hope it gets cold enough to burn some of it.



Nice pile of wood Moonbro... I'm digging that cabin also!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 27, 2016)

I was doing that yesterday and last night Jeff. Headed to the camp today to finish off the season.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 27, 2016)

Thanks Bloobro. He really loves it on the river.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 27, 2016)

*Fried a few squealers.*

Here ya go Bloodbro.


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 27, 2016)

What a spread Moon!!! The food too!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 27, 2016)

Preciate it P44. We enjoy visiting with him for sure. River out the back door is a very nice view and the fishing is good too.


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 27, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Preciate it P44. We enjoy visiting with him for sure. River out the back door is a very nice view and the fishing is good too.



If you don't mind, what area is that? We had a big chopping weekend here back in October and still have most of it left.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 27, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> That ^^^ was sposed to be quoting blood.
> 
> Gaff#1





blood on the ground said:


> Evening brother!
> 
> 
> LOL!!!



I'll be here all week.

moonbro that cabin and food look great.

44, howdy


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 27, 2016)

Thanks Gobble, I'm off till the 3rd. P44 we are north of Macon on the river.


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 27, 2016)

Hi y'all! Hope all my fellow droolers had a wonderful holiday


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 27, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> This is one big pile of logs. We got started splitting it yesterday. We split wood and cooked fish out at our sons house. Maybe that's why I slept in a little later.



Nice place!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 27, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Has Tate moved down by you permanently?




No sir, but they're down 'bout every weekend.  Gonna pick them up and ride to the plantation and see if we can killa hawg.



Morning ya'll !!!  



Moonbro your son's house looks just like mine !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 27, 2016)

Nephew killed a monsta buck in Illinois !! 


Go to Kevin Smith's FB page . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 27, 2016)

I gotz no homies to play wit . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 27, 2016)

I'm here!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 27, 2016)

I'm here for a little while Quackbro. Loading the truck for our last gathering at the camp. Been doing this trip for 25+ years. Always a good time!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 27, 2016)

I've fertilized the food plots, cut some shrubs, helped bil load stuff from the barn and now it is time for lunch.


----------



## lilD1188 (Dec 27, 2016)

just so yall know my mommy is the bestest!!!!! i am now the EXTREMELY PROUD OWNER of Garth Brooks new 10 disc box set!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 27, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm here!



Brightening up the driveler.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 27, 2016)

That's a lot of music to enjoy!


----------



## lilD1188 (Dec 27, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> That's a lot of music to enjoy!



it is and i shall be enjoying it for days on end, ill probably irritate everyone with it before long bc thats all i plan to listen to for the next few weeks


----------



## lilD1188 (Dec 27, 2016)

i wanna see him in concert before i die, thats like #1 on my bucket list!!! ill see John Anderson in march here in fitz at the Grand Theatre!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2016)

Coasting!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 27, 2016)

lilD1188 said:


> just so yall know my mommy is the bestest!!!!! i am now the EXTREMELY PROUD OWNER of Garth Brooks new 10 disc box set!!!!





gobbleinwoods said:


> Brightening up the driveler.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 27, 2016)

lilD1188 said:


> i wanna see him in concert before i die, thats like #1 on my bucket list!!! ill see John Anderson in march here in fitz at the Grand Theatre!!!





I`ve met John, and had drinks and talked with him. He`s a down to earth good feller.



Ya`ll pay me no mind. I`m just saving folks from themselves.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 27, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve met John, and had drinks and talked with him. He`s a down to earth good feller.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya`ll pay me no mind. I`m just saving folks from themselves.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve met John, and had drinks and talked with him. He`s a down to earth good feller.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya`ll pay me no mind. I`m just saving folks from themselves.



Copy that!


----------



## lilD1188 (Dec 27, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve met John, and had drinks and talked with him. He`s a down to earth good feller.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya`ll pay me no mind. I`m just saving folks from themselves.



i cant wait to hear Seminole Wind and Just A Swingin Live!!! oh and Straight Tequila night!!! i love those songs!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2016)

LilD....how you doin sweety?


----------



## lilD1188 (Dec 27, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> LilD....how you doin sweety?



im good!! mamas off work so i get to be her for a little while!! and play on the computer!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2016)

lilD1188 said:


> im good!! mamas off work so i get to be her for a little while!! and play on the computer!



I was wonderin where da Mama hen was.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2016)

Chilling on my lunch break. Pizza and chocolate ice cream cone for dessert.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2016)

Bout time to head back to work.


----------



## lilD1188 (Dec 27, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I was wonderin where da Mama hen was.



probably still in bed asleep! where i wish i was!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2016)

lilD1188 said:


> probably still in bed asleep! where i wish i was!!



I could use a little siesta myself now.


----------



## lilD1188 (Dec 27, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I could use a little siesta myself now.



i need to catch up from Christmas


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2016)

Dang, I could go get a nap. Just found out Bama is in a closed practice for the next 2 hrs. I'll be here til 8 pm now instead of 6p.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 27, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang, I could go get a nap. Just found out Bama is in a closed practice for the next 2 hrs. I'll be here til 8 pm now instead of 6p.



Dang sorry Chief.  At least the traffic will be lighter by then.

I just made dumplings out of 8 lbs of flour.   Thats 15+ cups if anyone is counting.  Should be enough for the 50+ family Christmas party this weekend.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 27, 2016)

Chief, you could have offered to film it for them.   $$$$$


----------



## lilD1188 (Dec 27, 2016)

time to get back to work for a little bit!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 27, 2016)

Echo Stress test came back......... LOW RISK!


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 27, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Echo Stress test came back......... LOW RISK!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Echo Stress test came back......... LOW RISK!



WTG gal friend!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 27, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Echo Stress test came back......... LOW RISK!




Great news Mrs H !!!!!!




SnowHunter said:


>



Snowy, I am soooooo glad to see you back on here lately as I have missed you a bunch.





Jeff C. said:


> WTG gal friend!



Chief, keep on working and keep those $$$$$ rolling in !!!  Be careful on your way home tonight too.  By the way, just how many miles is from the Dome to your house?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 27, 2016)

SnowHunter said:


>





Jeff C. said:


> WTG gal friend!





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Great news Mrs H !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks ya'll! 
Been a crazy two years, but things are looking up. The boy got a FULL TIME job. Wedding plans in the future after putting it off for 2 years for him and the precious angel, AND maybe house plans in their future. I know it's hard for them to move back home with us old folk.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Dang sorry Chief.  At least the traffic will be lighter by then.
> 
> I just made dumplings out of 8 lbs of flour.   Thats 15+ cups if anyone is counting.  Should be enough for the 50+ family Christmas party this weekend.





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Great news Mrs H !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's only 31 miles EE.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2016)

Sitting at the GameDay desk pretending to be talent.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 27, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Sitting at the GameDay desk pretending to be talent.



That would be so awesome!  When they hear your voice, they may make you famous.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 27, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Echo Stress test came back......... LOW RISK!



Good news MsH22




Jeff C. said:


> Sitting at the GameDay desk pretending to be talent.



Get your prediction on tape.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 27, 2016)

H22 spoiles grand doggy rotten. Fixin to put it in the jerky machine. No marinate.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 27, 2016)

Evening


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 27, 2016)

The dogs eating better than me right now


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 27, 2016)

We got a FAT little 4 point from a friend and H22 don't let nothing go to waste.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 27, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thanks ya'll!
> Been a crazy two years, but things are looking up. The boy got a FULL TIME job. Wedding plans in the future after putting it off for 2 years for him and the precious angel, AND maybe house plans in their future. I know it's hard for them to move back home with us old folk.





The boy applied for disability after his surgery and got turned down.  He didn't let that stop him. GO Cody!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 27, 2016)

Outstanding Mrs. H! It's a shame that so many people sponge off of the government. And folks that really need it get turned down! Shows what a man Cody is!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That would be so awesome!  When they hear your voice, they may make you famous.



Yeah, but as soon as they saw my mug it would ruin it. 



gobbleinwoods said:


> Good news MsH22
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rematch.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The boy applied for disability after his surgery and got turned down.  He didn't let that stop him. GO Cody!



He's one tough son of a gun!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 27, 2016)

Kicked back at the camp. Unseasonably warm!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2016)

Hours are getting longer now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Kicked back at the camp. Unseasonably warm!



Plum muggy, Moon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2016)

It drizzled a tad coming out of ATL on the way home.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 27, 2016)

You home yet Jeff? Watching Minnesota and Washington St. fixing to turn in.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2016)

Started drizzling here a little bit ago.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> You home yet Jeff? Watching Minnesota and Washington St. fixing to turn in.



Yessir Moon, got home at 8:00. 12 hour day and another one tomorrow. Won't be long I'll be horizontal, gotta wind down a tad.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 28, 2016)

Guess Drunkbro is making Bloodbro work tonight


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 28, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Guess Drunkbro is making Bloodbro work tonight



Absolutely!! Sent him after a solid state relay .... After 3 trips to the parts room and a picture of the part he finally came back with the right one!! The trip involves 4 flights of stairs!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 28, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Absolutely!! Sent him after a solid state relay .... After 3 trips to the parts room and a picture of the part he finally came back with the right one!! The trip involves 4 flights of stairs!



So you need a contactor


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 28, 2016)

Good Morning and Happy HUMP DAY to you Wycliff, Blood, and to the rest of the sleepy drivelers.

I had an errand to run last night and when I returned home, I saw fluid on the concrete where I had been parked.  It turned out to be the power steering fluid was  leaking all over so I've got to take it to get repaired this morning.  

Dang, I went to bed late and couldn't sleep very well so now I will suffer for the rest of the day with being sleepy. 

Gobblin Car # 54....where are you ??????????????  I know that you've got to be just around the corner because I can smell that coffee!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 28, 2016)

EE, reporting for duty.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 28, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy HUMP DAY to you Wycliff, Blood, and to the rest of the sleepy drivelers.
> 
> I had an errand to run last night and when I returned home, I saw fluid on the concrete where I had been parked.  It turned out to be the power steering fluid was  leaking all over so I've got to take it to get repaired this morning.
> 
> ...


That sucks, but glad you caught it and are able to get it fixed. 

Miggy Jr. had to be at work at 5am this morning and didn't get home last night until 11:30. He didn't even bother going to sleep last night so guess who will be on pins and needles until he gets back home around 8:45 this morning. 

Happy Hump Day errybody. Or translated: 

Feliz dia de la jaroba!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 28, 2016)

there goes miggy speaking messican again.

morning,

the young sure have funny sleeping habits.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 28, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> there goes miggy speaking messican again.
> 
> morning,
> 
> the young sure have funny sleeping habits.



Well, it's partially because of his showering habits. You know, at 17 it takes standing in the hot water for an hour before you are partially clean, then another half hour to get dressed, and he's 1/2 hour away from work, so that's a 3am wake up call. If I got home at 11:30 pm I'm not sure I'd bother sleepin either. Almost makes you feel worse when you get up so soon. 

We gotta go see the in-laws in Gray Ga today. I'm pretty sure he won't open his eyes until lunch time.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 28, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, it's partially because of his showering habits. You know, at 17 it takes standing in the hot water for an hour before you are partially clean, then another half hour to get dressed, and he's 1/2 hour away from work, so that's a 3am wake up call. If I got home at 11:30 pm I'm not sure I'd bother sleepin either. Almost makes you feel worse when you get up so soon.
> 
> We gotta go see the in-laws in Gray Ga today. I'm pretty sure he won't open his eyes until lunch time.



He'd never make it as a squid.   Are they up to 2 minutes max on board a boat?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 28, 2016)

Yep!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 28, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> He'd never make it as a squid.   Are they up to 2 minutes max on board a boat?



Yep, I told him when we'd do AT we had 4 minutes to SSS and be standing in line for mess. It'd take him 4 minutes just to roll out of bed.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 28, 2016)

Morning fellas, been a loooooooooong nite


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 28, 2016)

Got a meeting this morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 28, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Morning fellas, been a loooooooooong nite



nothing to do or too much?


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 28, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> nothing to do or too much?



Very little


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 28, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Very little



time goes faster when hands are busy.

keep the meeting short.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 28, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Got a meeting this morning



 I got to stay until 11


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 28, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I got to stay until 11



You win


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 28, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I got to stay until 11



How was the fried spam and vienner weiner sammiches yesterday?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 28, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How was the fried spam and vienner weiner sammiches yesterday?



Was there any left over corn to go with them?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 28, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> You win


But I didn't want to win!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> How was the fried spam and vienner weiner sammiches yesterday?


great ... just took a extra bp pill!


gobbleinwoods said:


> Was there any left over corn to go with them?



no left overs ... but she did open another can


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 28, 2016)

miggy is on a roll in the pf this morning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 28, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> miggy is on a roll in the pf this morning.



I'm positive it was a biscuit. 

I'm done now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2016)

Mornin fellas.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 28, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin fellas.



Mernin. You been watchin my boys practicin up on their butt whoopin skills?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin. You been watchin my boys practicin up on their butt whoopin skills?



I wish, they kick us out. Closed practice.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 28, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm positive it was a biscuit.
> 
> I'm done now.



Gooch's can change their name but stevie probably rolls in there for b'fast and coffee.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 28, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I wish, they kick us out. Closed practice.


Dangit man. Don't y'all need gaff help on Saturday? 


gobbleinwoods said:


> Gooch's can change their name but stevie probably rolls in there for b'fast and coffee.


Ma Gooch's has been gone for a while now. I don't think they relocated, I think they just got woe out. 

I'm pretty sure he's found another lard tub to visit regularly though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dangit man. Don't y'all need gaff help on Saturday?
> 
> Ma Gooch's has been gone for a while now. I don't think they relocated, I think they just got woe out.
> 
> I'm pretty sure he's found another lard tub to visit regularly though.



Probably going to need help removing some. 

The crew from out of town that made their fiber runs taped it length wise on the fiber instead across it on several of their fly's. 

Our fly's had very little tape and where it is taped we used paper tape and just rip it down and go. They ran a fly to Sat truck the other day that took them about 2 hrs on a scissor lift, I've run that fly in the past in 30 minutes.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2016)

Gotta go at the worst traffic time today, 9:00 am call time.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 28, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Probably going to need help removing some.
> 
> The crew from out of town that made their fiber runs taped it length wise on the fiber instead across it on several of their fly's.
> 
> Our fly's had very little tape and where it is taped we used paper tape and just rip it down and go. They ran a fly to Sat truck the other day that took them about 2 hrs on a scissor lift, I've run that fly in the past in 30 minutes.



Sounds like I need to buy stock in 3M........


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sounds like I need to buy stock in 3M........



It's pretty, but man what a nightmare if it wraps around that fiber length wise when they pull it down. Hope they used fake gaff.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 28, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> It's pretty, but man what a nightmare if it wraps around that fiber length wise when they pull it down. Hope they used fake gaff.



I would be scared to death of running that much fiber. When it works nothing beats it. When it doesn't, aw laud what a nightmare.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 28, 2016)

Morning folks. Kinda foggy down on the river.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 28, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning folks. Kinda foggy down on the river.



Are you in your Van?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 28, 2016)

Nope. In the double wide.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 28, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Probably going to need help removing some.
> 
> The crew from out of town that made their fiber runs taped it length wise on the fiber instead across it on several of their fly's.
> 
> Our fly's had very little tape and where it is taped we used paper tape and just rip it down and go. They ran a fly to Sat truck the other day that took them about 2 hrs on a scissor lift, I've run that fly in the past in 30 minutes.



Time and materials baby.


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 28, 2016)

Mernin yall.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 28, 2016)

howdy P44


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 28, 2016)

Morning Droolers! Hope everyone is doing well this morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2016)

Man, just hasn't been any traffic to speak of. Realize school is out, but many must have taken the whole week off. Been smooth sailing everyday.

Mornin Schmoo!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 28, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Man, just hasn't been any traffic to speak of. Realize school is out, but many must have taken the whole week off. Been smooth sailing everyday.
> 
> Mornin Schmoo!



Just wait til' Friday and Saturday...


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2016)

Patriot44 said:


> Mernin yall.



Mornin Bud.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just wait til' Friday and Saturday...



Not sure, but think we are in @ 6:00 Saturday. Gonna be a lonnnnng day.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 28, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Not sure, but think we are in @ 6:00 Saturday. Gonna be a lonnnnng day.



Bama game is at 3pm. Won't be done till 7pm, if I was a bettin man.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2016)

Other 2 production trucks just parked, time to get busy.

Y'all have a great Hump Day!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bama game is at 3pm. Won't be done till 7pm, if I was a bettin man.



Yep, and we'll probably be on the air for another hour.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 28, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Other 2 production trucks just parked, time to get busy.
> 
> Y'all have a great Hump Day!



Have fun Jeffbro. Tell Uncle Saban hey for me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Have fun Jeffbro. Tell Uncle Saban hey for me.



Sho thing, I did see him getting on the bus the other morning.

Steak n egg bagel for brekfus.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 28, 2016)

What'd I miss............. 

Mornin!!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 28, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep, and we'll probably be on the air for another hour.



Just make sure you clean up your mess before I get there on Sunday!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2016)

Keebs said:


> What'd I miss.............
> 
> Mornin!!



Mornin Sweety! 



hdm03 said:


> Just make sure you clean up your mess before I get there on Sunday!



Yep, we had to run our stuff with Fox trucks in mind for Falcons.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 28, 2016)

I bet that's a busy place right now! And even more hectic as the weekend gets closer!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> I bet that's a busy place right now! And even more hectic as the weekend gets closer!



Starting to today Moon, as we start shooting hits from GameDay desk here in the Dome. No crowds, just the crew and Talent.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 28, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Starting to today Moon, as we start shooting hits from GameDay desk here in the Dome. No crowds, just the crew and Talent.



Tell them your the Chief and see if they recognize Talent!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 28, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 28, 2016)

Mid-day drive by. Chilling at the camp.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Tell them your the Chief and see if they recognize Talent!



Couple of our guys got yelled (badddd) at by the team communications director. We we're suppose to be in there to shoot a quick little hit. Someone dropped the ball and they claimed they knew nothing about it.

Anyway, they better be glad it wasn't me they yelled at, or they would have seen my talent.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 28, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Mid-day drive by. Chilling at the camp.


 sounds like a good place to be chillin!


Jeff C. said:


> Couple of our guys got yelled (badddd) at by the team communications director. We we're suppose to be in there to shoot a quick little hit. Someone dropped the ball and they claimed they knew nothing about it.
> 
> Anyway, they better be glad it wasn't me they yelled at, or they would have seen my talent.


you shoulda recorded it.............


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 28, 2016)

*This little piggy.*

Got some boudin on the top rack. And piggy getting a tan.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2016)

Keebs said:


> sounds like a good place to be chillin!
> 
> you shoulda recorded it.............



I heard it, but I was on the opposite end of the field.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Got some boudin on the top rack. And piggy getting a tan.



Ohhhh man, that's what I'm talkin' bout, Moon!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 28, 2016)

All I can say is they were lucky Jeff! Little young pig should be some good eating.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 28, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Got some boudin on the top rack. And piggy getting a tan.


 WOW!


Jeff C. said:


> I heard it, but I was on the opposite end of the field.


 that musta been bad for you to hear it that far away!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 28, 2016)

Afternoon all !!!  Just 2 nights !!!   Spent yesterday at the Plantation with our new neighbors !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon all !!!  Just 2 nights !!!   Spent yesterday at the Plantation with our new neighbors !!



was any alkeehaul drunk?


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 28, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Got some boudin on the top rack. And piggy getting a tan.



That's what I am talking about Moon! There are some things that instantly bring back a moment and that pic has me craving some good SC vinegar sauce. 

We always chopped off the head, stuck it on a pole out by the road, added sunglasses and a bandanna around the neck just to let folks know we were having a pig pickin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 28, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> was any alkeehaul drunk?





Actually very little (by my standards)  didn't see the first hog, very rare.


Moonbro I showed Dawn the pic of the pig on the grill and she ran out hollerin !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 28, 2016)

Were any critters slayed Quackbro! I know the Wisers was flowing!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 28, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Were any critters slayed Quackbro! I know the Wisers was flowing!




Didn't see the first hog ???  Champ/Tate drank a few beers, I hadacoupla dranks, but the girls were drinking cokes.  It's 55 mile round trip, don't wanna drank and drive.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 28, 2016)

Headed to the mine, good evening bro's !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed to the mine, good evening bro's !!



Have a good'un Quackbro.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 28, 2016)

Have a good one Quackbro. Pig is ready. Bout time to eat round here. You still working Jeff?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed to the mine, good evening bro's !!





Moonpie1 said:


> Have a good one Quackbro. Pig is ready. Bout time to eat round here. You still working Jeff?



Yes sir, be her til about 9:00 I believe. We on the gravy train now, lot of butt time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2016)

Dadgum phone battery is about dead. Left mine at home this Mornin, and the one in my truck isn't doing anything for me in here.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 28, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Couple of our guys got yelled (badddd) at by the team communications director. We we're suppose to be in there to shoot a quick little hit. Someone dropped the ball and they claimed they knew nothing about it.
> 
> Anyway, they better be glad it wasn't me they yelled at, or they would have seen my talent.


Don't wanna get the coon butt upset. 


Moonpie1 said:


> Got some boudin on the top rack. And piggy getting a tan.


Oh my, my. That's pretty right there. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Didn't see the first hog ???  Champ/Tate drank a few beers, I hadacoupla dranks, but the girls were drinking cokes.  It's 55 mile round trip, don't wanna drank and drive.


 Oh really.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 28, 2016)

Evening, that looks good Moon. Chief gotta enjoy the butt sitting while you can


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't wanna get the coon butt upset.
> 
> Oh my, my. That's pretty right there.
> 
> Oh really.



They better be glad Wybro and I weren't teamed up, we would've yelled'em slap outta the dome. 



Wycliff said:


> Evening, that looks good Moon. Chief gotta enjoy the butt sitting while you can



Oh, there you are.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2016)

Yessir Wy, taking advantage of it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2016)

My out time tonight shows 9:00 pm tonight.

My tentative schedule for tomorrow shows an in time of 5:00am with an out time of 11:00pm.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 28, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> They better be glad Wybro and I weren't teamed up, we would've yelled'em slap outta the dome.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, there you are.



Haha, we need to team up soon and try to find some fish willing to bite


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 28, 2016)

Enjoy it Chief. You've earned it! Evening Wy and Mrs. H.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Haha, we need to team up soon and try to find some fish willing to bite



Yes indeed.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 28, 2016)

After huge back surgery last year and being asked to resign from his nursing job and promised disability if he did which never happened. The boy rises again. He's gonna be GREAT!  His girl got him a cake to celebrate.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 28, 2016)

He is so ready to grow that beard back after working at Ingles where they don't allow them. lol


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2016)

Awesome MizTutu, 1st day on new job.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2016)

Finally, we lock-in-r-down.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 28, 2016)

Nice Mz TuTu


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2016)

Leaving now, call time for tomorrow is 4:30 am-11:00pm


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 28, 2016)

That's good stuff Mrs. H!  Safe trip home Chief. Evening Wy.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 28, 2016)

I'm here! Party all nighter!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 28, 2016)

I would partay too if I had a plate of the fishes Moon cooks.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 28, 2016)

Chief is a world traveler. He even been by here 4 or 5 times.


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 28, 2016)

Any drivelers goin to the gatherin at Quacks ?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 28, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> I would partay too if I had a plate of the fishes Moon cooks.



No kidding!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2016)

I'm here, bye.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 29, 2016)

Thanks for the fly by Chief

grab a to go cup


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 29, 2016)

Mernin Jeff and Gobbleinthewoods!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 29, 2016)

Morning folks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 29, 2016)

hey blood, off at 7 or working to 11?

morning wybro


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 29, 2016)

rain in 30055 which is good.   washing in the 10-10-10 I put on the food plot on Twosday


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 29, 2016)

Good Morning Blood, Wycliff, Chief, Gobblin, Quack (quietly working) and to the rest of you Drivelers this morning.

I woke up about 2 hours ago BUT since I needed a lot more beauty sleep, I went back to sleep instead.  

Hard to believe that Chief is already dancing in the Dome so early this morning but you do what you have to do to bring home those $$$$$$ when you can, especially when the show is sort of in your backyard as such. 

No Gobblin, I see that you DID NOT get much sleep at all during the night because you have been busy brewing several pots of coffee for the rest of us thankfully.

OH, before I forget, the problem on my truck was not with the power steering BUT was the water pump instead.  Glad I caught it fairly soon after it happened thankfully.  However, my wallet surely is empty now after all of these recent bills.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 29, 2016)

Mernin boys .... Looks like I'm heading out at 7am today!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 29, 2016)

Morning Gobble, Chief, Wy, Blood and EE. No rain here yet at the camp. 66 muggy degrees!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 29, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin boys .... Looks like I'm heading out at 7am today!





Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Gobble, Chief, Wy, Blood and EE. No rain here yet at the camp. 66 muggy degrees!



good deal bloodbro

well moon it has come a frog strangler here.   Add in a little light show and thunder.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 29, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Gobble, Chief, Wy, Blood and EE. No rain here yet at the camp. 66 muggy degrees!



Might as well start drankin !


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 29, 2016)

Just had a heck of a rain here. Seems to have slacked off for now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2016)

Standing by.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2016)

Rain slowed me down to 45 mph on the interstate this Mornin.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 29, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Just had a heck of a rain here. Seems to have slacked off for now.



slacked off here 2, tue, to, too but I hear thunder in the distance.   radar shows green/yellow to the west.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 29, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Standing by.....



Have a seat at the nearest dry spot.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 29, 2016)

Pace yourself Chief. Gonna be a long day!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 29, 2016)

Dang, every cow on the farm has now ran and backed up to the nearest big flat rock in the pasture.    Yep, it is pouring rain in my neck of the woods right now !!!!!

My property up in the country is also getting flooded now as well as I just talked with an elderly relative up that way and wished him a Happy 83rd Birthday.  He is the only person that I know that stays awake most all of every night watching television and then finally goes to sleep early each morning and then sleeps most all day long instead.  I've tried to tell him for the past 10 years or so that he needs to buy a different kind of watch as his current one is wired backwards for him !!!   

Well gotta get busy here so I hope all of you will have a safe, hopefully dry, and productive day.  Will check back in later today.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 29, 2016)

To sit on the porch or not to sit on the porch.... The is the question


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 29, 2016)

Just went out to the road and the ditches are full so not only was it a frog strangler it was a gully washer too.

Blood, might join you on the porch.


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 29, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> To sit on the porch or not to sit on the porch.... The is the question



Sit on the poach and have a cool one or 5!

Merning yall.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 29, 2016)

Rain coming down on this metal roof is making me sleepy !


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 29, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Just went out to the road and the ditches are full so not only was it a frog strangler it was a gully washer too.
> 
> Blood, might join you on the porch.





Patriot44 said:


> Sit on the poach and have a cool one or 5!
> 
> Merning yall.



Y'all come on.... The dog don't bite... We will fire up the grill!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 29, 2016)

I think mebbe I gotz screwed, new fuel pump/labor for Dawn's SR3 was $700 . . .


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 29, 2016)

Morning P44 and Quackbro. Go for it Bloodbro.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 29, 2016)

Mernin Folks.......... light sprinkle at Dulieville this morning while I set on the porch and drank some coffee......... nuttin on the way in to work.
Now to get the new year folders & what not ready.........


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 29, 2016)

I'd choot a button buck this weekend if a opportunity presents itself! Worst deer season ever... 1 deer and we usually harvest 5 to 7...


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 29, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Y'all come on.... The dog don't bite... We will fire up the grill!



Got to go to the toof dr this merning or I would.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 29, 2016)

Good morning Keebs. Late start this morning. Just got settled in the stand. Road through the pasture was a slippery mess!


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 29, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I'd choot a button buck this weekend if a opportunity presents itself! Worst deer season ever... 1 deer and we usually harvest 5 to 7...



You ain't joking. Haven't even loaded my rifle this year.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 29, 2016)

Kinda weird, but figured out the New Years cooking.

A few ribeyes, some of Moonbro's squealers, 10lb smoked poke loin, fries, n slaw.


Friends are branging the snacks/o'douvres !!! 

Dawn will cook the traditional peas and greens for NY day !! 
Good night/day brudders !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 29, 2016)

^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Keebs (Dec 29, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning Keebs. Late start this morning. Just got settled in the stand. Road through the pasture was a slippery mess!


I bet it was, glad ya made it ok............. now git us a deer!


blood on the ground said:


> I'd choot a button buck this weekend if a opportunity presents itself! Worst deer season ever... 1 deer and we usually harvest 5 to 7...


 I ain't even been!


Patriot44 said:


> You ain't joking. Haven't even loaded my rifle this year.


 me either........ with this naggin cough, no need to even try, plus, I "don't do skeeter weather"!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Kinda weird, but figured out the New Years cooking.
> 
> A few ribeyes, some of Moonbro's squealers, 10lb smoked poke loin, fries, n slaw.
> 
> ...


I'll be settin by the big oak waiting on my plate............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 29, 2016)

Mornin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 29, 2016)

Looks like today might be my Friday.
Boss' leaving early tomorrow to watch the game.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 29, 2016)

Happy New Year, folks. Here`s to 20 degree weather, foot deep snow or at least a heavy frost, quiet woods, good Bourbon, a well placed fire, single shot rifles, a fine Redheaded Lady, past hunts, future hunts, solitude, and plenty of game to hunt. And the memory of an ornery little brown dog with 3 toes on one foot.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 29, 2016)

Sure is wintery out there, 





if you lived in south FL.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 29, 2016)

Morning Mrs. H. and Nic. Sitting in the stand. It rained something terrible this morning, now the sun is out and the wind is blowing like crazy!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 29, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Looks like today might be my Friday.
> Boss' leaving early tomorrow to watch the game.


 I'll be here tomorrow, co-worker is using up comp hours tomorrow....... but you can betcha sweet asprin I'll duck outta here early if'n I get the chance!


Nicodemus said:


> Happy New Year, folks. Here`s to 20 degree weather, foot deep snow or at least a heavy frost, quiet woods, good Bourbon, a well placed fire, single shot rifles, a fine Redheaded Lady, past hunts, future hunts, solitude, and plenty of game to hunt. And the memory of an ornery little brown dog with 3 toes on one foot.


To you and your lovely sweet bride, my dear friend!


gobbleinwoods said:


> Sure is wintery out there,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ya got that right.......... Miami neighbors are up and were shocked at how warm it is.......... I said "Welcome back to South Jawja"!


Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Mrs. H. and Nic. Sitting in the stand. It rained something terrible this morning, now the sun is out and the wind is blowing like crazy!


That's what has me worried, the wind........... I have an old, OLD oak tree that is rotting and where it sits, it could damage the house, the shop and storage barn.......  all depending on which way the wind blows it..........


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 29, 2016)

Dang Keebs that sucker needs to come down!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2016)

Lunch.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 29, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Dang Keebs that sucker needs to come down!


Yep, no doubt.......


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 29, 2016)

Keebs, is it that big live oak?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 29, 2016)

Hey Folks


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 29, 2016)

just wanted to drop in when no one was here so I didn't have to say much


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Happy New Year, folks. Here`s to 20 degree weather, foot deep snow or at least a heavy frost, quiet woods, good Bourbon, a well placed fire, single shot rifles, a fine Redheaded Lady, past hunts, future hunts, solitude, and plenty of game to hunt. And the memory of an ornery little brown dog with 3 toes on one foot.



I'd gladly trade with ya today......$$ can't buy that.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 29, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, is it that big live oak?


I think it's a red oak........ it's situated between the shop-pump house & what used to be the chicken pen, where all the wood is stacked.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hey Folks


 Hey you!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 29, 2016)

Keebs said:


> I think it's a red oak........ it's situated between the shop-pump house & what used to be the chicken pen, where all the wood is stacked.
> 
> Hey you!!!





I think I remember it. Big single trunk on it and a little to the east-southeast of the house?

I was thinking of the one in your front yard.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 29, 2016)

morning 2 more days ufo


----------



## karen936 (Dec 29, 2016)

Happy New years to all y'all


----------



## Keebs (Dec 29, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> I think I remember it. Big single trunk on it and a little to the east-southeast of the house?
> 
> I was thinking of the one in your front yard.


No sir, it's on the side.......... looking at the front of the house it'll be on your right........ HUGE old oak, the EMC trimmed some limbs on it for us a few years back, but now, it needs to come down.


karen936 said:


> morning 2 more days ufo


 Pretty much ready to see this year end!  How you doin?


----------



## karen936 (Dec 29, 2016)

Happy New Years Chief


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 29, 2016)

Keebs said:


> No sir, it's on the side.......... looking at the front of the house it'll be on your right........ HUGE old oak, the EMC trimmed some limbs on it for us a few years back, but now, it needs to come down.
> 
> Pretty much ready to see this year end!  How you doin?





If I was able I would drop it for you.  


We`re good, Keebs, and ready for this year to be over. Although it was a good year for hunting and fishing, and I had much success, there was entirely too much death and close calls in it for us. Stuff that will haunt both of us for the rest of our lives. I`m hoping next year will be better in that respect.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 29, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> If I was able I would drop it for you.
> 
> 
> We`re good, Keebs, and ready for this year to be over. Although it was a good year for hunting and fishing, and I had much success, there was entirely too much death and close calls in it for us. Stuff that will haunt both of us for the rest of our lives. I`m hoping next year will be better in that respect.


I know you would, but I believe it's gonna take a crew to tackle this thing!
 & 's for a better year for all of us!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2016)

karen936 said:


> Happy New Years Chief



Hey KAREN, Happy New Year to you too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2016)

Got a 1 & 1/2 hr break while Bama practices.


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 29, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Got a 1 & 1/2 hr break while Bama practices.



Five bucks if you pull the fire alarm!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2016)

Patriot44 said:


> Five bucks if you pull the fire alarm!





Lemme go see if I can talk this young dude into doing it.


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 29, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Lemme go see if I can talk this young dude into doing it.



You got access to their water?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2016)

Patriot44 said:


> You got access to their water?



No, they kicked us out....closed practice.


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 29, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> No, they kicked us out....closed practice.



Punks! I need Clemson to bring one home...so anything you can do to take out Boma, g'head. 

If I leave now, I can be down in about 35-40 min. Can you sneak me in?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 29, 2016)

Supposed to get a little windy today!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 29, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Supposed to get a little windy today!



get?   been outside lately?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2016)

Patriot44 said:


> Punks! I need Clemson to bring one home...so anything you can do to take out Boma, g'head.
> 
> If I leave now, I can be down in about 35-40 min. Can you sneak me in?



 

Not a chance, They wand me every time I go in and out with a credential.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> get?   been outside lately?



Coolin off too. The new Dome that's being built next door is whistling loudly as the wind bows through it. Can hear it inside the existing dome. Really loud.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2016)

I need a nap.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 29, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> get?   been outside lately?



You at the cabin this weekend?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 29, 2016)

C'moan 7am !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 29, 2016)

Afternoon Drivelers. 

Looks like there was an EF-1 down in Jackson County this morning. Hope all stayed safe and weren't effected by it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 29, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> C'moan 7am !!!



Werky Werky


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 29, 2016)

Hoping this wind and sun dried out some of our roads..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 29, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> You at the cabin this weekend?



Nope, but I wish.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 29, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> You at the cabin this weekend?



Not going to get there next weekend either as I have to work on Saturday the 7th


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 29, 2016)

Evening, paid for my camping spot at Chehaw for next weekend


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 29, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Evening, paid for my camping spot at Chehaw for next weekend



The boy is still at work and his girl has been here all night. 
Got my spot at the DOG fo free.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 29, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Evening, paid for my camping spot at Chehaw for next weekend





Be good to see you again.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 29, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The boy is still at work and his girl has been here all night.
> Got my spot at the DOG fo free.




Got to work that weekend 



Nicodemus said:


> Be good to see you again.



You too sir, maybe we can sit around a campfire this time


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 29, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Afternoon Drivelers.
> 
> Looks like there was an EF-1 down in Jackson County this morning. Hope all stayed safe and weren't effected by it.



Buddy had his dirt car, camper, an cheekin coop throwed down in the woods behind his house. Said his chics was runnin all ova the place


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2016)

Got cut loose early, didn't have to stay till 11 pm.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The boy is still at work and his girl has been here all night.
> Got my spot at the DOG fo free.



How you do dat?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2016)

Might as well shut r down and get some zzz'z. Nobody home and gotta be back at 6:00am. Not to mention I'z dozin.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 29, 2016)

sicsmohowas


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 30, 2016)

wings and shiken fangers


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 30, 2016)

morning wy

Chief will be along shortly needing coffee


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 30, 2016)

Mernin Gw thanks for the coffee


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 30, 2016)

Nah, I am going back to bed.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 30, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Mernin Gw thanks for the coffee



wy yw


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 30, 2016)

Good Morning Wycliff, Gobblin, Patriot44 (now back asleep), Quack (who is working quietly as well), and to the rest of the drivelers out there this morning that are still getting your beauty sleep.

Hopefully a couple of cups of Gobblin's coffee will help me to get fully awake.


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 30, 2016)

Can't sleep, reckon I will go into the office for a bit. Y'all have fun and Jappy Friday!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 30, 2016)

To, too, tue, 2 buttermilk pies ready to come out of the oven.

MsH22's recipe.   First time making them so I will report later.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 30, 2016)

Good morning folks, time for me to head to the house


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 30, 2016)

Morning Gobble,EE,P44, Wy and Bloodbro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2016)

6-8:00pm today. Come in @ 3:00am tomorrow. Should be fun.

Good Mornin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning wy
> 
> Chief will be along shortly needing coffee



Sorry gobblein, had to grab a cup to go this Mornin, grabbed me an extra 30 winks and hit the road.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 30, 2016)

Mernin children


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 30, 2016)

Morning Chief. The hours keep getting crazier!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 30, 2016)

Sup Blood? You get the pics I sent you?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 30, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Sup Blood? You get the pics I sent you?



I sure did! Amazing as always!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 30, 2016)

We have got to get together and catch/cook some!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning wy
> 
> Chief will be along shortly needing coffee





Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief. The hours keep getting crazier!



Be here to midnight tomorrow night.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 30, 2016)

Mornin! 

Gonna take down Christmas decorations and watch feetsball all day.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 30, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> We have got to get together and catch/cook some!



I agree 100% in the mean time keep sending pics please!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 30, 2016)

Baby it's COLD out there! But I'm lovin it! (sorry sista, Mrs.H22)

MORNING!!!!!!!  It's gonna be a great day tater!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 30, 2016)

morn keebs


----------



## Keebs (Dec 30, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morn keebs


howudoin?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 30, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> 
> Gonna take down Christmas decorations and watch feetsball all day.



made two buttermilk pies from your recipe this morning.   they sure smell good.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 30, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> made two buttermilk pies from your recipe this morning.   they sure smell good.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 30, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> How you do dat?





She has friends in low places . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 30, 2016)

Keebs said:


> howudoin?



just fine.  and you?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 30, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> made two buttermilk pies from your recipe this morning.   they sure smell good.





Nobody else will get one, you'll eat'em both . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 30, 2016)

These Messicans and Knee Grows are chopping/blowing some leaves this morning !!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 30, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> just fine.  and you?


 finer'n frog hair!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 30, 2016)

Keebs said:


> finer'n frog hair!



well do a comb over.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 30, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> well do a comb over.


 I tried......... it just fell back over..........


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 30, 2016)

Scrambled eggs and hash browns covered in garlic habanero sauce! Delicious!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 30, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> These Messicans and Knee Grows are chopping/blowing some leaves this morning !!!



It's all part of Gods big plan bro!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 30, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Scrambled eggs and hash browns covered in garlic habanero sauce! Delicious!


You had me until the habanero sauce!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She has friends in low places . . .



I guess I'll have to pay.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 30, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I guess I'll have to pay.





Naw bro, ain't gonna cost ya nuttin but a table dance . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 30, 2016)

Morning peeps


----------



## Keebs (Dec 30, 2016)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning peeps


 I just saw your conversation with your little man.......... made me !


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 30, 2016)

Keebs, that boy is always talking bout fixing something.  Funny thing is, nothing was wrong with my tires.  He just got on a little kick.  That boy is a mess


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 30, 2016)

Played a lil practical joke on my co-workers this morning, now they're mad . . .


----------



## Keebs (Dec 30, 2016)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs, that boy is always talking bout fixing something.  Funny thing is, nothing was wrong with my tires.  He just got on a little kick.  That boy is a mess


Mine too........... he's always calling someone on his "phone" (blinker cover off an old car) when he is at my house or he is "going to work" .........always something!  We need to get these two together sometime!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 30, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Played a lil practical joke on my co-workers this morning, now they're mad . . .



I can only imagine


----------



## Keebs (Dec 30, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Played a lil practical joke on my co-workers this morning, now they're mad . . .


 what'd ya do??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 30, 2016)

keebs, not seen you on fb lately.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 30, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> keebs, not seen you on fb lately.



You in the blue room too

House is back in order. Just have to put the Christmas dishes up.  
The future daughter had my house all Pinterested out for her partay. I told her she would have to take it all down. I got it. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 30, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> keebs, not seen you on fb lately.


 I'm there, I just scroll, read & like....... don't post much.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> You in the blue room too
> 
> House is back in order. Just have to put the Christmas dishes up.
> The future daughter had my house all Pinterested out for her partay. I told her she would have to take it all down. I got it.
> ...


I thought I had all my stuff put up, found another bag of wrapping stuff in a corner.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2016)

Hey!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 30, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey!


 Hey you!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 30, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey!



I know exactly what that means!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Hey you!



Hey Darlin! 



hdm03 said:


> I know exactly what that means!



I love you two!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Naw bro, ain't gonna cost ya nuttin but a table dance . .



Well, you probly don't remember, but I did a lap dance fo Keebs at one of the mud fest and Neva got paid.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 30, 2016)

Yep!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 30, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, you probly don't remember, but I did a lap dance fo Keebs at one of the mud fest and Neva got paid.


dang, you don't remember getting paid?!?!? man, I'm rustier than I thought then!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 30, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Yep!


 wait, what?????


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 30, 2016)

Keebs said:


> wait, what?????



I'm guilty until proven innocent!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 30, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm guilty until proven innocent!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 30, 2016)

Keebs ='s rusty skripper . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 30, 2016)

Go Dawgs! 

H22 must be doing UGA trivia at work. He had me go to the Bulldawg room and see what year the Liberty Bowl poster was when we played Arkansas in 1987. Then he had me look at the National Champ poster where we beat TSU 34 to 3.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 30, 2016)

Congratzz dwags on beating somebody out of the SEC ...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 30, 2016)

Someday I will have my Bulldawg room back. It is still full of the boys apartment.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 30, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Congratzz dwags on beating somebody out of the SEC ...



Can't we all juss get along.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 30, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go Dawgs!
> 
> H22 must be doing UGA trivia at work. He had me go to the Bulldawg room and see what year the Liberty Bowl poster was when we played Arkansas in 1987. Then he had me look at the National Champ poster where we beat TSU 34 to 3.




This ain't the sport forum, but uga still SUCKS !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 30, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This ain't the sport forum, but uga still SUCKS !!!



Excuse Me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 30, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Can't we all juss get along.





Ya know we lub ya !!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 30, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Keebs ='s rusty skripper . .


 blabber mouf!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Excuse Me.


tell'em sista!
Later Folks........... if'n I don't make it back...................

































HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 30, 2016)

Morning!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 30, 2016)

Keebs said:


> blabber mouf!
> 
> tell'em sista!
> Later Folks........... if'n I don't make it back...................
> ...



keebs, happy new year to you too




blood on the ground said:


> Morning!



porch sitting?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2016)

Is it coffee time yet?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 30, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Is it coffee time yet?



Nope. It's  time.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 30, 2016)

Got a few bird pics for ya today


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 30, 2016)

Oh fine ya deer hunters are a picky bunch  MULE DEER


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nope. It's  time.



Not while working, and not when I probably won't get out of here til 8:30-9:00, plus come back in the morning @ 4:00.

Top dog with Chik Fil A/Peach Bowl and team staff would not approve of GameDay stage folded up with desk and stored on field against wall out of bounds. Had to build a new lightweight stage that will only roll in with desk during halftime. Roll back out before game starts back for 2nd half. 

Now, tonight we bring the new stage in when they get off air here and transfer everything to new stage tonight for Sports Center @ 6:00-8:00am tomorrow morning.

You would've thought the higher ups would have confirmed before tonight about storing stage on the sideline during game.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 30, 2016)

Evening, guess I'm on nights till Tuesday morning, dtart days on Wednesday now


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 30, 2016)

Nice pics Mike


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2016)

Yep, nice pics.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 30, 2016)

I bet you are about wore out Chief


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 31, 2016)

Dang, I surely feel like the LONE Ranger in here this morning as it is "spooky quiet" for sure.


It is showing ONLY 5 Members and 368 Guests online here this morning.  I wonder what is keeping all of those Guests from joining up here and having a blast like the rest of us !!!!!

Gonna get me a shower and a little breakfast and hit the road up to the country and hopefully deer hunt this morning as the season winds down.

I hope all of you Drivelers will have a good day.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 31, 2016)

Well grab a to go cup of giant size as you head out the door.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 31, 2016)

Good morning fellas, kinda cool outside this morning. Guess Jeff is already at it today


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 31, 2016)

yep  29* in 30055


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 31, 2016)

Getting about that time


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 31, 2016)

Ya'll stay warm and enjoy you day watching feetsball, huntin, or whatever you are doing


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 31, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Ya'll stay warm and enjoy you day watching feetsball, huntin, or whatever you are doing



headed home for some shut eye?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> I bet you are about wore out Chief



Yessir Wy, gonna be a long day today.



gobbleinwoods said:


> Well grab a to go cup of giant size as you head out the door.



That's all I had time for this morning gobblein.



Wycliff said:


> Good morning fellas, kinda cool outside this morning. Guess Jeff is already at it today



Yep got here @ 4:00 and been busy ever since so far.

Good morning to you guys.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2016)

Mornin folks!


----------



## cramer (Dec 31, 2016)

Morning  everybuddy  
Thanks for the coffee  G


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 31, 2016)

Mernin, GO TIGERS!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 31, 2016)

Morning folks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2016)

Finally got a 15 min break.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2016)

Wifi is lil slow in here today.


----------



## cramer (Dec 31, 2016)

Morning Chief and  moon


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2016)

Morning Cramer, Moon.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 31, 2016)

Top of the morn to Chief, moon, cramer, P44, and MsH22


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 31, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Wifi is lil slow in here today.



nothing quick about the quick reply button on GON either


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 31, 2016)

Got the beans on a day early....Man I have been craving...!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 31, 2016)

music to my ears P44


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2016)

Patriot44 said:


> Got the beans on a day early....Man I have been craving...!



Us too! Can't wait to eat GOOD tomorrow. 2017 is gonna be a good year. I feel it in my bones.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 31, 2016)

Howdy folks!


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 31, 2016)

Publix is having a stupid sale on pork loin. Got a 7 lber for 12 and some change. Sliced 1/3 into 10 1" chops, 1/3 into 18 1/2" chops and bacon wrapped the last 1/3 to grill this afternoon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2016)

Go GT !!!  


Gotta put some fire to the hickory, 10lb poke loin !!


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 31, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Go GT !!!
> 
> 
> Gotta put some fire to the hickory, 10lb poke loin !!



That's what we are doing. Son has his tech shirt on, I have my Clemson shirt on!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 31, 2016)

Have the family Christmas this afternoon.

Meats on menu:  venison, ham, chicken, brisket that I know of


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2016)

Patriot44 said:


> That's what we are doing. Son has his tech shirt on, I have my Clemson shirt on!




I'm butt nekkid . .
Hope ya'll beat da brakes of osu !!! 





gobbleinwoods said:


> Have the family Christmas this afternoon.
> 
> Meats on menu:  venison, ham, chicken, brisket that I know of



Sounds goot Coffeebro !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2016)

Coupla buddies dropped by yesterday, drank  all my beer and likker.  Gotta run to town..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Go GT !!!
> 
> 
> Gotta put some fire to the hickory, 10lb poke loin !!



This aint the cookin forum. 

Garlic herb marinated pork tender loin here too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> This aint the cookin forum.
> 
> Garlic herb marinated pork tender loin here too.





Oh yeahhhhhhhhh baybay !!!



GT owns the sec !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2016)

Bout to fall asleep.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Bout to fall asleep.



H22 said can you grab them 2 pretty baskets of peaches before you leave.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2016)

Sitting here on the computer wondering why the mailman is taking so long at our mailbox. I believe he was looking thru my Venus catalog.
Girl on the front has legs up to her neck in a bathing suit.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 31, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning fellas, kinda cool outside this morning. Guess Jeff is already at it today





gobbleinwoods said:


> yep  29* in 30055



10 degs right now but suppose to drop to negatives in the next few days so enjoy the warmth my friends 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sitting here on the computer wondering why the mailman is taking so long at our mailbox. I believe he was looking thru my Venus catalog.
> Girl on the front has legs up to her neck in a bathing suit.




As QUACK might say no good without pictures


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 31, 2016)

About to transfer what is in here to the real wood grizzle!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 31, 2016)

Mmm mmm... Tasty


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2016)

Patriot44 said:


> About to transfer what is in here to the real wood grizzle!





Sleet and freezing rain here.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Mmm mmm... Tasty


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 31, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sleet and freezing rain here.



Looks like we got a break for about the next hour or two.

You ain't right Blood!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sleet and freezing rain here.





Really ???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2016)

Patriot44 said:


> Looks like we got a break for about the next hour or two.
> 
> You ain't right Blood!



My 90 year old Dad would love your avitar. He went to Clemson and has everything from umbrella's to sweatshirts with that logo. 
Him and H22 love to bicker over the Dawgs and Clemson. He still watches Clemson when they play, but he took me to EVERY Georgia game when I was growing up. 

Oh, wait. This aint the sports forum.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Really ???



Yes.
The future daughter was over here and saw it on the pool cover and said, It's snowing.


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 31, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My 90 year old Dad would love your avitar. He went to Clemson and has everything from umbrella's to sweatshirts with that logo.
> Him and H22 love to bicker over the Dawgs and Clemson. He still watches Clemson when they play, but he took me to EVERY Georgia game when I was growing up.
> 
> Oh, wait. This aint the sports forum.



I would have loved to have went to Clemson, but unfortunately, I ended up at the University of Southwest Asia


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 31, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



The bones are soft like in canned salmon!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> The bones are soft like in canned salmon!




And why do I think you would actually eat it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> And why do I think you would actually eat it.





'Cause Blood's MIL is cooking AGAIN . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2016)

Patriot44 said:


> About to transfer what is in here to the real wood grizzle!






Love that stacked stone !!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 31, 2016)

How did the pork tenderloin come out Quackbro?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2016)

Yeah C'mon!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 31, 2016)

Just got a late Chrimas gif from Moonbro... Thank you again bro! Love some deer jerky!


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 31, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Love that stacked stone !!!!



Thanks brothah!

This just off the grizzle. So juicy, with pinto's and cornbread!


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 31, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Just got a late Chrimas gif from Moonbro... Thank you again bro! Love some deer jerky!



Three likes!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 31, 2016)

My last deer roast inda crock pot... Rice in the cooker.. green beans as a side! Should be alright!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 31, 2016)

Looking good P44! Hope you enjoy it Bloodbro. Evening Gobble.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 31, 2016)

howdy moon

got home in time to watch the second half of peachbowl


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2016)

Betcha can't guess what I'm eatin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Just got a late Chrimas gif from Moonbro... Thank you again bro! Love some deer jerky!





Patriot44 said:


> Thanks brothah!
> 
> This just off the grizzle. So juicy, with pinto's and cornbread!


That's purdy right there. 


Jeff C. said:


> Betcha can't guess what I'm eatin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2016)

We GON have some lobster tail with sides. Don't know if the boy will get off in time for suppa. Just happy he's takin what they given cause he's workin for a livin.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 31, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Betcha can't guess what I'm eatin.



Mustard!?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> How did the pork tenderloin come out Quackbro?





Looks and smells good, waiting on it to hit the 170 mark.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2016)

Sockbro needs to check his PM's . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2016)

Chik Fil A and a peach.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 31, 2016)

Dear roast.. broccoli, green beans and taders...


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2016)

Gotta do about 2 hrs of post game stuff, then about 3 hours tearin it out. Doubt I'll make it home before midnight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2016)

Feels like midnight now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta do about 2 hrs of post game stuff, then about 3 hours tearin it out. Doubt I'll make it home before midnight.





Don't be a hero knee grow, slow and eazzzy !!!   I'll hava drank for ya !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 31, 2016)

chug chug chug along Chief.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Chik Fil A and a peach.



I bet so.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2016)

Happy New Year Ya'll!!!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 31, 2016)

Happy New Year to my driveler family. Pull it at 160 Quackbro.


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 31, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Dear roast.. broccoli, green beans and taders...



Awesome minus that rabbit food!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 31, 2016)

Patriot44 said:


> Awesome minus that rabbit food!



Veggie is yo friend!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 31, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Veggie is yo friend!



veggin out is relaxing


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 31, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> veggin out is relaxing



True that..... Pass the pain pills!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2016)

Poke loin and ribeyes turned out Awesome !!    Dawn's black eyed peas and collards were the bomb !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2016)

Reckon everybody is doing the grand finally cause it's starting to sleet again. 

Lobster was good. Would post pics, but I am mad at my phone right now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Poke loin and ribeyes turned out Awesome !!    Dawn's black eyed peas and collards were the bomb !!!



Can't wait for that tomorrow!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 31, 2016)

Evening, hope all you Drivelers have Happy New Years


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Reckon everybody is doing the grand finally cause it's starting to sleet again.
> 
> Lobster was good. Would post pics, but I am mad at my phone right now.



Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2016)

So, I can't post a pic, but if I reply to myself I can.....


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 31, 2016)

Looks good Mrs. H. Clemson is beating the brakes off of Ohio State.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Looks good Mrs. H. Clemson is beating the brakes off of Ohio State.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.



Beautiful baybay !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 31, 2016)

All the noise has me skeared tadeff!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2016)

Happy New Year friends!  

My goal tonight was to get home before the new year rang in with a bang. I literally pulled into my driveway @ 11:59 pm. 

Neighbor, don't know who has some BIG fireworks, but he is shooting them off in front of my house.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2016)

Happy New Year Chiefbro !!!  Just realized what time it was ..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2016)

Wife's sick, partying all by myself . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Happy New Year Chiefbro !!!  Just realized what time it was ..



Happy New Year Brutha! 

Fixin to get my 12 ga. out and pepper neighbor, whoever it is, if he don't go on down to his house. Boudreaux bout to have a fit, no likey boom boom.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2016)

Found 3' long bottle rockets stuck up all ova da yard and pasture last year from same neighbor, I believe.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2016)

Bout had a Sinclair fit!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife's sick, partying all by myself . .



Dang, hate to hear it budro. MizT n Jag in bed when I got home.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2016)

I'z ain't gonna make it much longer myself probly.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2016)

Happy New Year Quackbro, I'm gon pass out and come to eventually......21 hour day!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 1, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Happy New Year Quackbro, I'm gon pass out and come to eventually......21 hour day!





Backatcha bro !!!  Be easy !!


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 1, 2017)

Been movie night tonight


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 1, 2017)

Good morning folks, guess the coffee will be showing up in a few minutes


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 1, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning folks, guess the coffee will be showing up in a few minutes



And bam just like the fireworks last night


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 1, 2017)

Think I finally managed to blow the motor up in my truck yesterday


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 1, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Think I finally managed to blow the motor up in my truck yesterday



did that red light on the dash help any?


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 1, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> did that red light on the dash help any?



No red lights came on, but a lot of yellow ones did after it happened


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 1, 2017)

Had good oil pressure and still does, just making a good knocking noise on what sounds like number 7 cylinder.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 1, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Had good oil pressure and still does, just making a good knocking noise on what sounds like number 7 cylinder.



Odds are that is not a good sound.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2017)

Happy New Ears errybody!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 1, 2017)

Morning Gobble and Wy. Raining here at 31220. I'm like Gobble, maybe a bad knocking on #7. Don't think that I would it good Wy.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 1, 2017)

Morning Miggy and to you too.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 1, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Happy New Ears errybody!!!



I heard that.



Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Gobble and Wy. Raining here at 31220. I'm like Gobble, maybe a bad knocking on #7. Don't think that I would it good Wy.



morning moon,  rain in 30055 also


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 1, 2017)

Ttyl I'm outta hera


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 1, 2017)

Good Morning and HAPPY NEW YEAR to all of you Driveler Friends !!!!!  

Gobblin, Thanks for the coffee this morning as it is helping somewhat for sure.  I watched a little of 4th quarter Peach Bowl Football last night and I kept looking for "CHIEF" TO CATCH A PASS AND SCORE A TOUCHDOWN !!!  I didn't watch any of the Clemson versus that Ohio high school team game.  I see on the news this morning that Clemson beat the brakes shoes off of them and that is GREAT NEWS.  I was really tired so I just slept late today. 

I went deer hunting yesterday morning and was in the woods sitting on the ground 30 minutes before daylight and the winds were absolutely perfect.  I just knew that I would see a decent buck on the trail before the morning was over.  However, during the entire time that I froze my tail off, the ONLY thing that I saw were 4 squirrels and a couple of crows.    OH, I forgot to mention, the temperature was 22 ° but it felt like - 22° instead.  I sat there for 4 hours, then came out and ran a few errands and then came back and sat there another 2 1/2 hours and still did NOT see a single deer before the rains came.  I heard only ONE other shot during the morning and it was way off in the distance.  Of course, it did sound like a war from those duck hunters out on the lake however.  I think the deer were smart and they all stayed home off in the deep swamps instead of out and moving around.

Today, I decided to do absolutely NOTHING ALL DAY BUT REST !!!!   


ps:  I read back a little and found lots of delicious looking food that several of you Drivelers fixed yesterday and it is really tough looking at those vittles while I am sitting here with my stomach "growling like a lion" right now.  I might have to break down and go visit the local "Awful House" this morning because I am so hungry that I could eat the West end of a duck flying East right now.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 1, 2017)

Wybro, sorry about your truck.  I had to put a water pump on mine a few days ago unfortunately.  

Go home and get you some much needed rest.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2017)

Mornin gents, I'm moving a little slower than usual.


----------



## cramer (Jan 1, 2017)

Good morning  goblin, moon , Miguel , EE , &Wy
Thanks  for  the  coffee  g  
Sorry  about the truck  Wy  unless you  were angling  for a new  one .

If you  are  looking  for  a  new  one ,  I know  just the quack . ...


----------



## cramer (Jan 1, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin gents, I'm moving a little slower than usual.



Boy, I didn't  expect your feet on the floor for a couple more hours . 
HAPPY  NEW  YEARS !


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 1, 2017)

Moanin, HUNG over...Go Tigers....need caffeine....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2017)

cramer said:


> Boy, I didn't  expect your feet on the floor for a couple more hours .
> HAPPY  NEW  YEARS !



Happy New Year Cramer. I didn't either, but just can't lay there that long smelling gobblein's coffee.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Moanin, HUNG over...Go Tigers....need caffeine....



Moanin fotyfo, I'm not hungover, but shot out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2017)

I feel like I need to go to work or something.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2017)

Wife wakes up and right off the bat she's got something for me to do. I was around too many Chief's all week.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2017)

I'm in one of those thinkin out loud moods.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 1, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Wife wakes up and right off the bat she's got something for me to do. I was around too many Chief's all week.



Yea, my next wife won't be like that either...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 1, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm in one of those thinkin out loud moods.



Let it out Chief


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 1, 2017)

morning cramer and P44


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 1, 2017)

Morning44,Cramer,EE, and Jeff. What's up with the avvy's? Dang Jeff, just relax today and eat some good food! Clemson whooped up on Ohio State for sure. Headed out to some friends house later for our New Year's Day feast. We go every year, it's also their wedding anniversary. That one is easy to remember! We are taking macncheese cooked on the BGE and jalapeño cornbread.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 1, 2017)

Morning kids... The smell of fresh coffee and 12 more months of bills


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 1, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning kids... The smell of fresh coffee and 12 more months of bills



Pay them forward blood


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 1, 2017)

Mornin! 
It's a new year! 
Wy if you need a truck, I got just the guy that will set up right up. He happens to be my boy. 
You would be his first customer.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 1, 2017)

OH. Congrats P44. GREAT game!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 1, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Pay them forward blood



Yes sir!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 1, 2017)

2 teams I thoroughly enjoy seeing get the brakes beat off of them are Ohio state and Auburn .... Just raised that way!


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 1, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> It's a new year!
> Wy if you need a truck, I got just the guy that will set up right up. He happens to be my boy.
> You would be his first customer.



Thanks for the offer,  but I'm not doing payments right now so I'll be getting a new engine installed


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 1, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> 2 teams I thoroughly enjoy seeing get the brakes beat off of them are Ohio state and Auburn .... Just raised that way!



Probably cause you don't see it happen to Ohio that often, unlike some schools


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Let it out Chief



Appreciate it, I've been doing it all week on deaf ears. 

Thankfully, last week is over and forgotten.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 1, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Appreciate it, I've been doing it all week on deaf ears.
> 
> Thankfully, last week is over and forgotten.



Don't forget to go to the bank.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 1, 2017)

We need to get together Chief and let some people have it again


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2017)

Younger brother had a surgery Thursday I believe. Just found out through MizT this morning that he had some complications during surgery that resulted in taking him to ICU.

Got a phone call and voicemail in to SIL, but no word yet.

At least we didn't get, "that call".


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 1, 2017)

Looks like the question mark is contemplating making her contribution to today's meal...  She just pulled out 3 cans of corn from the pantry!


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 1, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Moanin, HUNG over...Go Tigers....need caffeine....



Congrats on da win P44


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> We need to get together Chief and let some people have it again



Man, what an understatement! I'm ready to get bloody, even take a butt whippin, long as I skin them up too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2017)

I had to break my flashlight out of my backpack last night just to prove somebody wrong. That's gettin serious right there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Don't forget to go to the bank.



I'll at least get to look at the stub, briefly.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 1, 2017)

Bacon and tomato sammich


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2017)

I'm on a Sinclair rant, don't mind me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Bacon and tomato sammich



Dang it, man.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 1, 2017)

Jeff gonna be showing folks how to be a leader


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 1, 2017)

Blood gonna make me hungry


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 1, 2017)

Thanks for the Go Tigers....Man that was fun...

Blood, I think I am going to make one of those now!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Jeff gonna be showing folks how to be a leader



At all costs, whether I'm right or not. 

Gobblein said let it all out.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 1, 2017)

Nice brekfus Bloodbro. Prayers sent for your brother Jeff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2017)

Have y'all ever worked with the blatantly obvious over achievers all week?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Nice brekfus Bloodbro. Prayers sent for your brother Jeff.



Thank you, Moon. Wish SIL would return my call.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 1, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Nice brekfus Bloodbro. Prayers sent for your brother Jeff.



Yea, good luck Jeff, all the best! 

I am still hung over after 13 bottle waters....ugh.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2017)

Somebody fire up a new one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Yea, good luck Jeff, all the best!
> 
> I am still hung over after 13 bottle waters....ugh.



Thanks man. 13 bottles.....ouch !


----------

